# Consiglio urgente!



## Tobia (31 Marzo 2014)

Ciao a tutti

Leggendo e rileggendo i vari treddì mi rendo conto di quanto le dinamiche dei tradimenti siano più o meno simili tra loro. Potrei raccontarvi le mie esperienze ma sarebbe l'ennesima storia già sentita. Infatti non è del tradimento che vorrei parlarvi. Voglio chiedere pubblicamente un parere riguardo ad una discussione recente avuta con mia moglie.


Lei mi ha tradito, è tornata, io mi rendo conto delle mie responsabilità... passa il tempo, ci separiamo per un po', lei mi manca tremendamente e insisto per tornare insieme. Lei ha paura che tutto torni come prima. Non sopporta più tutti quei miei comportamenti che nel tempo l'hanno spinta tra le braccia di altri uomini. Alla fine torniamo insieme, ma le discussioni non mancano, e anche la minima scemata ha il peso di un macigno... ma teniamo duro, forse passerà.

Ecco il punto, cercherò di mettere più elementi per dare un quadro completo del problema: lei sabato andrà con una sua amica a Rimini a trovare una coppia di amici comuni. Tutti questi amici sono a loro volta amici dell'ultimo amante di mia moglie (rapporto durato circa 9 mesi), fanno parte di quella cerchia di amici, e io non li conosco. Sono tuttavia tranquillo, perché so che con l'amante è finita, ormai da due mesi, e oltretutto lui si è trasferito a Madrid con la sua famiglia. Non sono minimamente preoccupato e non è questo il motivo dell'ultima discussione, quella di cui vorrei chiedervi un vostro parere. 
Giovedì mia moglie deve uscire a cena con un suo carissimo amico (si conoscono da più di vent'anni, prima di conoscere me). Comunque non è un problema per me, lei mi ha anche chiesto se fosse un problema, viste le corna fresche, ma io ho detto di no, ed  è la verità. So che posso fidarmi, però negli ultimi mesi si vedono con una certa frequenza, le prime volte anche con una loro terza amica, ma siccome lui ha dei casini con la moglie, e questa terza amica è un po' pettegola, per questo hanno deciso che è meglio se si vedono solo loro due. 
A me piace tantissimo uscire a cena, ma con mia moglie andiamo a mangiare fuori molto raramente, a lei non piace e preferisce mangiare a casa,  per questo si esce davvero poco. 
Arrivo al punto: oggi ho chiesto a mia moglie se fosse il suo amico a pagare le cene, e lei molto seccata per la domanda ha risposto "certo, è un signore, Sandro". Sono fresco fresco di corna, e l'amico è pur sempre un maschio, anche se innocuo, e per questo ho fatto presente a lei che la sua risposta detta in quel modo in un momento così delicato mi fa sentire a confronto e di conseguenza in competizione con l'amico. A questo è seguita una discussione tremenda, e lei dice che mi sono sempre messo a confronto con tutti. Voglio chiedere a voi se la mia reazione è stata esagerata oppure ha esagerato lei ad arrabbiarsi così per la mia frase. 
Vorrei inoltre aggiungere che poco prima avevo suggerito che una volta poteva invitare l'amico a casa nostra per una cena. A lei è sembrata una buona idea, però mi ha subito detto che dopo cena avrei dovuto lasciarli soli perché lui potrebbe imbarazzarsi a parlare dei suoi cazzi davanti a me. A dire il vero lui è già venuto a mangiare a casa nostra qualche anno fa. Quella sera, una volta da soli, avevamo avuto una discussione proprio per il fatto che io dopo cena ero rimasto a parlare con loro, e lui non aveva potuto raccontare i suoi cazzi a mia moglie. 
Allora, come oggi, ho risposto che non mi sembra il massimo, ad una cena tra adulti, dover ogni volta, finito la cena, dover andare di sopra come i ragazzini. Se c'è un ospite a cena si rimane a parlare tutti insieme, come adulti e che se vogliono parlare dei loro cazzi si possono vedere fuori. 

Spero di essere stato chiaro. Secondo voi sono paranoico e permaloso io, oppure sta esagerando lei con le reazioni?


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Leggendo e rileggendo i vari treddì mi rendo conto di quanto le dinamiche dei tradimenti siano più o meno simili tra loro. Potrei raccontarvi le mie esperienze ma sarebbe l'ennesima storia già sentita. Infatti non è del tradimento che vorrei parlarvi. Voglio chiedere pubblicamente un parere riguardo ad una discussione recente avuta con mia moglie.
> 
> ...


ma quantificando?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Ogni punto che sottolinei dici che "ma non è un problema", a me pare invece che lo sia...
Detto questo, se invito una persona a casa si sta tutti insieme, che significa "levati di torno che se no non mi racconta i cazzi suoi"? Io già per questo la manderei a cagare eh...


----------



## Tobia (31 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma quantificando?...:mrgreen:



non è quello il problema


----------



## gas (31 Marzo 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Leggendo e rileggendo i vari treddì mi rendo conto di quanto le dinamiche dei tradimenti siano più o meno simili tra loro. Potrei raccontarvi le mie esperienze ma sarebbe l'ennesima storia già sentita. Infatti non è del tradimento che vorrei parlarvi. Voglio chiedere pubblicamente un parere riguardo ad una discussione recente avuta con mia moglie.
> 
> ...


avresti forse dovuto reagire tu, un po prima e in modo diverso
così magari tua moglie non avrebbe avuto tutti questi amanti


----------



## disincantata (31 Marzo 2014)

Ciao. Benvenuto. Riguardo alle cene a casa vostra NON esiste che tu venga obbligato a sparire.

Per quanto riguarda il fatto che sia lui ad offrire la cena a tua mogllie, se sono amici, niente di strano.

Non capisco il perchè di questa puntualizzazione.

Ho offerto decine e decine di cene ad amici in anni passati, senza tornaconti. Potevo e basta.

Piuttosto è strano che tu abbia superato cosi in fretta un lungo tradimento. Meglio per voi. Ma strano.


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Leggendo e rileggendo i vari treddì mi rendo conto di quanto le dinamiche dei tradimenti siano più o meno simili tra loro. Potrei raccontarvi le mie esperienze ma sarebbe l'ennesima storia già sentita. Infatti non è del tradimento che vorrei parlarvi. Voglio chiedere pubblicamente un parere riguardo ad una discussione recente avuta con mia moglie.
> 
> ...



dimmi che sei un troll, ti prego...


----------



## Tobia (31 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ogni punto che sottolinei dici che "ma non è un problema", a me pare invece che lo sia...



no no... lo sottolineo perché davvero non è un problema, e per non portare fuori dalla questione del thread


----------



## Tobia (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dimmi che sei un troll, ti prego...



questa non l'ho capita...forse mi sono spiegato male io, sono stato un po' confuso... ma troll proprio no


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> non è quello il problema


me cojoni...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (31 Marzo 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> questa non l'ho capita...forse mi sono spiegato male io, sono stato un po' confuso... ma troll proprio no



d'accordo non sei un troll...
certo che parli di corna fresche come se stessi da macellaio a comprare la carne macinata.
fa un poco impressione.
dico, ma quel vago e inutile senso di possesso,
 dove è andato a morire?
perchè è morto, te ne rendi conto?


----------



## Sterminator (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> d'accordo non sei un troll...
> certo che parli di corna fresche come se stessi da macellaio a comprare la carne macinata.
> fa un poco impressione.
> dico, ma quel vago e inutile senso di possesso,
> ...


Ao', hai trovato uno superiore a te e che nun sa' prorio er possesso n'do abita...


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> no no... lo sottolineo perché davvero non è un problema, e per non portare fuori dalla questione del thread


Hai mica un cugino che vive in provincia di Savona che si chiama Bender?


----------



## sienne (31 Marzo 2014)

Ciao


cosa ti ha spinto, per chiederle, chi paga la cena? 
Cosa sta dietro a questa domanda? 

Per la cena. Non esiste, che tu debba sparire per farli parlare. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> no no... lo sottolineo perché davvero non è un problema, e per non portare fuori dalla questione del thread


E la questione qual è?
Se non sono problemi hai dato troppi dettagli inutili.

Qual è il problema se le pagano la cena?
Un mio amico maschio me la paga sempre, questo non vuol dire che ci trombi in allegria...
La cena me l'hanno offerta anche donne, ma non sono diventata lesbica...
Ho offerto cene e non ho preteso che la gente mi desse i genitali...

Quindi, il problema qual è?


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Hai mica un cugino che vive in provincia di Savona che si chiama Bender?


:mrgreen:


----------



## MK (31 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> d'accordo non sei un troll...
> certo che parli di corna fresche come se stessi da macellaio a comprare la carne macinata.
> fa un poco impressione.
> dico, ma quel vago e inutile senso di possesso,
> ...


Ma non è questione di possesso, è il rispetto che manca. Altro che cena pagata eh.


----------



## erab (31 Marzo 2014)

A me, lei lì, mè già rampata su per una braga..... (modo di dire tipico emiliano per "mi ha già rotto le scatole")
Scusa ma con tutto quello che è successo fa pure l' insofferente?
E tu glie lo lasci fare perché "c'hai le tue colpe"?



















no..... un altro no! ti prego.......


----------



## Fantastica (31 Marzo 2014)

Parli di tue responsabilità. Che le hai fatto? Se non la picchiavi, hanno ragione Sterminator e Spider.


----------



## emme76 (31 Marzo 2014)

Avete un ospite e tu devi sloggiare e lasciare sola tua moglie con l'ospite,  tua moglie ha avuto tanti amanti e per te tutto ok, lei va sola a cena con un altro e per te tutto ok. Qui non c'è un solo problema. .....


----------



## Nicka (31 Marzo 2014)

emme76 ha detto:


> Avete un ospite e tu devi sloggiare e lasciare sola tua moglie con l'ospite,  tua moglie ha avuto tanti amanti e per te tutto ok, lei va sola a cena con un altro e per te tutto ok. Qui non c'è un solo problema. .....


Lui dice che non è un problema...


----------



## marietto (1 Aprile 2014)

Non ho capito tanto... Cioè, a due mesi dalle corna sei tranquillissimo se lei va a Rimini con la cerchia dalla quale aveva "pescato" l'amante, ma ti innervosisci se un amico di vecchia data le paga la cena?
Boh....


----------



## disincantata (1 Aprile 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Non ho capito tanto... Cioè, a due mesi dalle corna sei tranquillissimo se lei va a Rimini con la cerchia dalla quale aveva "pescato" l'amante, ma ti innervosisci se un amico di vecchia data le paga la cena?
> Boh....



Però l'amante di Rimini si è trasferito all'estero!

Il problema non è quello, è essere passato cosi in fretta sopra un tradimento durato mesi e mesi, ma potrebbe essere solo una piccola pausa, prima della bomba. Il perchè della litigata per chi paga la cena è strano. A me che mio marito pagasse le cene alla piccolina è fregato ben poco, anche se i soldi erano miei.

E' più facile all'inizio restare uniti, poi si elabora il tutto milioni di volte e si scoppia.

Io tre giorni dopo aver scoperto tutto sono partita, sola, per una settimana, avevo prenotato un viaggio e con me c'era una coppia di amici, fortunatamente solo per il volo, non ero dell'umore per avere ospiti, il viaggio con loro non volevo disdirlo.

Una settimana sola al mare senza neppure uscire una sola volta, neppure per la spesa.

Tè e pasta in bianco, poca, per sette giorni. Centinaia di telefonate e litigate con lui. Lo svegliavo x dispetto anche alle tre di notte, tanto io non dormivo ahahah.

Invece avrei dovuto fregarmene. Non vale la pena soffrire per certe meschinità.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro... ma non è che te le stai a raccontare?? Cioè le hai dato un dito, e lei ti ha spolpato vivo...altro che prendersi il braccio!! 

A me sembra che una piccola fiamma in te brucia per tutto questo. Ma appena lo fai presente e lei ti manda al largo, tu torni come un cagnolino e ti fai andare bene tutto!! 

Di tutto questo, leggere che se un amico viene a casa VOSTRA, tu ad una certa ora devi andare via "perchè gli adulti" devono parlare... ma che sei? Boh! 

Cena pagate o meno a me sembra che sei dipendente da lei!


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Però l'amante di Rimini si è trasferito all'estero!
> 
> Il problema non è quello, è essere passato cosi in fretta sopra un tradimento durato mesi e mesi, ma potrebbe essere solo una piccola pausa, prima della bomba. Il perchè della litigata per chi paga la cena è strano. A me che mio marito pagasse le cene alla piccolina è fregato ben poco, anche se i soldi erano miei.
> 
> ...


 bastardo... già solo se sa questo dovrebbe sputare in cielo per farselo ricadere sul viso...   
hai sofferto tanto per....  

ma è passato...ora....


----------



## disincantata (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> bastardo... già solo se sa questo dovrebbe sputare in cielo per farselo ricadere sul viso...
> hai sofferto tanto per....
> 
> ma è passato...ora....



Non passa mai del tutto, ti abitui, togli le bende.


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Non passa mai del tutto, ti abitui, togli le bende.


No l'amaro rimarrà. .. d'altronde non era uno qualunque... era l'UOMO... fa male poi accorgersi di aver chiamato UOMO un uomo... credo che questa sia la ferita maggiore... poi correggimi se sbaglio... 

però intendo che oltre quell'amaro...sei andata oltre...ecco nn sei come chi si rovina la vita per fargliela pagare...perché hai messo al centro te stessa..e dopo anni e famglia insieme è un percorso che non tutti riescono a fare!


----------



## disincantata (1 Aprile 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> No l'amaro rimarrà. .. d'altronde non era uno qualunque... era l'UOMO... fa male poi accorgersi di aver chiamato UOMO un uomo... credo che questa sia la ferita maggiore... poi correggimi se sbaglio...
> 
> però intendo che oltre quell'amaro...sei andata oltre...ecco nn sei come chi si rovina la vita per fargliela pagare...perché hai messo al centro te stessa..e dopo anni e famglia insieme è un percorso che non tutti riescono a fare!



Non è certo facile passati i 50, nel mio caso i 60.


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

la domanda del "chi paga la cena" l'ho fatta perché, secondo me (ed è qui che devo capire se a torto o ragione) non sarebbe giusto se lei, nonostante sia al corrente di quanto a me piaccia uscire a cena, paghi la sua parte o addirittura tutto il conto, quando con me invece fa il discorso del "non vado a spendere fuori quello che posso mangiare a casa". Per questo all'ennesima cena con l'amico ho chiesto se pagava sempre lui, e lei ha risposto "certo, è un signore, Sandro". 

Sulle corna meglio metterci una pietra sopra. Lei è esausta delle mie domande e se dovessi insistere lei stroncherebbe il rapporto per esaurimento, è al limite.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> la domanda del "chi paga la cena" l'ho fatta perché, secondo me (ed è qui che devo capire se a torto o ragione) non sarebbe giusto se lei, nonostante sia al corrente di quanto a me piaccia uscire a cena, paghi la sua parte o addirittura tutto il conto, quando con me invece fa il discorso del "non vado a spendere fuori quello che posso mangiare a casa". Per questo all'ennesima cena con l'amico ho chiesto se pagava sempre lui, e lei ha risposto "certo, è un signore, Sandro".
> 
> Sulle corna meglio metterci una pietra sopra. Lei è esausta delle mie domande e se dovessi insistere lei stroncherebbe il rapporto per esaurimento, è al limite.



Ciao
Senti prima di mettere la pietra sopra al tradimento.....lei com è con te? Da quel che scrivi non mi sembra la piu amorevole delle donne traditrici pentite.
Ti dirò.  Nemmeno a me piace andare acena fuori infatti non lo faccio ne con il mio compagno ne con amici ma se capita con le mie amiche pago sempre io...


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> la domanda del "chi paga la cena" l'ho fatta perché, secondo me (ed è qui che devo capire se a torto o ragione) non sarebbe giusto se lei, nonostante sia al corrente di quanto a me piaccia uscire a cena, paghi la sua parte o addirittura tutto il conto, quando con me invece fa il discorso del "non vado a spendere fuori quello che posso mangiare a casa". Per questo all'ennesima cena con l'amico ho chiesto se pagava sempre lui, e lei ha risposto "certo, è un signore, Sandro".
> 
> Sulle corna meglio metterci una pietra sopra. Lei è esausta delle mie domande e se dovessi insistere lei stroncherebbe il rapporto per esaurimento, è al limite.


Ma scusa un attimo, a te dice che non le piace uscire a cena e preferisce stare a casa e invece col suo amico siamo arrivati all'ennesima cena?
Quali sono gli orari che fanno? Perchè se uno deve sfogarsi basta una telefonata o anche un aperitivo veloce... Parlato dei cazzi propri una, due volte basta...una dopo un po' si rompe le palle di sentire i problemi della gente, anche con tutto il bene del mondo!


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> la domanda del "chi paga la cena" l'ho fatta perché, secondo me (ed è qui che devo capire se a torto o ragione) non sarebbe giusto se lei, nonostante sia al corrente di quanto a me piaccia uscire a cena, paghi la sua parte o addirittura tutto il conto, quando con me invece fa il discorso del "non vado a spendere fuori quello che posso mangiare a casa". Per questo all'ennesima cena con l'amico ho chiesto se pagava sempre lui, e lei ha risposto "certo, è un signore, Sandro".
> 
> Sulle corna meglio metterci una pietra sopra. Lei è esausta delle mie domande e se dovessi insistere lei stroncherebbe il rapporto per esaurimento, è al limite.


ciao Sandro, ti sembrerà una banalità ma secondo me stare insieme ad una persona vuol dire anche saper condurre una vita piacevole insieme, conoscere le cose che piacciono all'altro ed apprezzare e agevolare i momenti passati insieme
il fatto che lei esca per i fatti suoi va anche bene, ci mancherebbe, quello che non va secondo me è che lei non si adoperi per avere anche con te (anzi direi soprattutto con te) il tempo e la voglia per fare cose assieme, tipo qualche cena, che mi sembra anche il minimo...
quando anche il minimo costa "fatica" e viene costantemente snobbato, bè...che considerazione potrà mai avere l'altro di noi?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> la domanda del "chi paga la cena" l'ho fatta perché, secondo me (ed è qui che devo capire se a torto o ragione) non sarebbe giusto se lei, nonostante sia al corrente di quanto a me piaccia uscire a cena, paghi la sua parte o addirittura tutto il conto, quando con me invece fa il discorso del "non vado a spendere fuori quello che posso mangiare a casa". Per questo all'ennesima cena con l'amico ho chiesto se pagava sempre lui, e lei ha risposto "certo, è un signore, Sandro".
> 
> Sulle corna meglio metterci una pietra sopra. Lei è esausta delle mie domande e se dovessi insistere lei stroncherebbe il rapporto per esaurimento, è al limite.


Lei è al limite mentre tu ? Comunque il fatto che esca con un amico a cena  e che paghi uno o l'altra o fifty non crea nessun problema invece sul fatto che se lo invita a casa tu appena finito di mangiare debba dileguarti come un bimbo che deve andare a nanna presto :singleeye: Non sta proprio ne in cielo ne in terra


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Noooo*



Sandro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Leggendo e rileggendo i vari treddì mi rendo conto di quanto le dinamiche dei tradimenti siano più o meno simili tra loro. Potrei raccontarvi le mie esperienze ma sarebbe l'ennesima storia già sentita. Infatti non è del tradimento che vorrei parlarvi. Voglio chiedere pubblicamente un parere riguardo ad una discussione recente avuta con mia moglie.
> 
> ...


Eccone un altro.Non sei ne paranoico ne permaloso, sei patetico,io non posso farcela!ma quanto cazzo sei cornuto?ma con quanti uomini ti ha tradito?e ancora tutta sta libertà di farsi i cazzi suoi?tu ci sei nato cornutuaccio.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> la domanda del "chi paga la cena" l'ho fatta perché, secondo me (ed è qui che devo capire se a torto o ragione) non sarebbe giusto se lei, nonostante sia al corrente di quanto a me piaccia uscire a cena, paghi la sua parte o addirittura tutto il conto, quando con me invece fa il discorso del "non vado a spendere fuori quello che posso mangiare a casa". Per questo all'ennesima cena con l'amico ho chiesto se pagava sempre lui, e lei ha risposto "certo, è un signore, Sandro".
> 
> Sulle corna meglio metterci una pietra sopra. Lei è esausta delle mie domande e se dovessi insistere lei stroncherebbe il rapporto per esaurimento, è al limite.


quanti anni hai detto che avete,tu e lei?


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> quanti anni hai detto che avete,tu e lei?



40 io e 39 lei


----------



## Buscopann (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Leggendo e rileggendo i vari treddì mi rendo conto di quanto le dinamiche dei tradimenti siano più o meno simili tra loro. Potrei raccontarvi le mie esperienze ma sarebbe l'ennesima storia già sentita. Infatti non è del tradimento che vorrei parlarvi. Voglio chiedere pubblicamente un parere riguardo ad una discussione recente avuta con mia moglie.
> 
> ...


Sandro, fatti una sola e semplice domanda: "riusciresti a vivere senza di lei?".
Se la tua risposta è no devi lavorare su te stesso, nel senso che devi toglierti questa dipendenza e riacquistare un po' di amor proprio.
Se la tua risposta è sì tira un po' fuori i coglioni anche al di fuori del talamo nuziale e fatti valere. Non è col quieto vivere che si guadagna il rispetto di una persona. Anzi, con molte ci guadagni solo la sopraffazione.

Buscopann


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

*Sandro*

Bene.  ora si può sapere esattamente per cosa chiedi sto consiglio urgente?


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> la domanda del "chi paga la cena" l'ho fatta perché, secondo me (ed è qui che devo capire se a torto o ragione) non sarebbe giusto se lei, nonostante sia al corrente di quanto a me piaccia uscire a cena, paghi la sua parte o addirittura tutto il conto, quando con me invece fa il discorso del "non vado a spendere fuori quello che posso mangiare a casa". Per questo all'ennesima cena con l'amico ho chiesto se pagava sempre lui, e lei ha risposto "certo, è un signore, Sandro".
> 
> Sulle corna meglio metterci una pietra sopra. Lei è esausta delle mie domande e se dovessi insistere lei stroncherebbe il rapporto per esaurimento, è al limite.



Ciao

una domanda. Cosa condivide lei con te, che piace solo a te?

È una donna allora, che bada bene al budget? Suppongo ... 
O dove le pare e piace, spende e non bada? ... 

Solo per capire ... 


sienne


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Leggendo e rileggendo i vari treddì mi rendo conto di quanto le dinamiche dei tradimenti siano più o meno simili tra loro. Potrei raccontarvi le mie esperienze ma sarebbe l'ennesima storia già sentita. Infatti non è del tradimento che vorrei parlarvi. Voglio chiedere pubblicamente un parere riguardo ad una discussione recente avuta con mia moglie.
> 
> ...


Hai detto che i tradimenti sono conseguenza dei tuoi comportamenti. A parte che sembri fin troppo comprensivo, ma che combinavi di cosi grave?


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Sulle corna meglio metterci una pietra sopra. Lei è esausta delle mie domande e se dovessi insistere lei stroncherebbe il rapporto per esaurimento, è al limite.



ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto, vero?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ogni punto che sottolinei dici che "ma non è un problema", a me pare invece che lo sia...
> Detto questo, se invito una persona a casa si sta tutti insieme, che significa "levati di torno che se no non mi racconta i cazzi suoi"? Io già per questo la manderei a cagare eh...


sono d'accordo per la sostanza ed entusiasta per la forma.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto, vero?


Simy... io ho paura a leggere il resto, sono a pagina 1. Un consiglio?


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy... io ho paura a leggere il resto, sono a pagina 1. Un consiglio?


poni mano alla valeriana perchè nelle pagine seguenti la cosa peggiora


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> poni mano alla valeriana perchè nelle pagine seguenti la cosa peggiora


temo il giorno in cui qualcuno mi consiglierà la cicuta...


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ti rendi conto di quello che hai scritto, vero?


Evidente che no. Mi sa che l signora lo tiene sotto ai piedi


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

*vabbè*

... Sandro, quello che conta è la salute.
Quando c'è la salute e un paio di scarpe nuove, chettefrega di chi paga la cena a chi.
E se hai le scarpe nuove dopo cena esci e a piedi ti fai quei 10km andate(e 10 ritorno) per andare a prendere il gelato BUONO per tutti.
Quando stai tornando però... a mezzo kilometro da casa+/-... telefona, e dì che stai per arrivare, così preparano le coppette.
Che poi se non telefoni rischi che arrivi sul più bello del discorso e tua moglie, giustamente, si incazza.


...
maremma maiala 3, il ritorno.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy... io ho paura a leggere il resto, sono a pagina 1. Un consiglio?


calma e gesso


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Evidente che no. Mi sa che l signora lo *tiene sotto ai piedi*


e manco poco :unhappy:


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Leggendo e rileggendo i vari treddì mi rendo conto di quanto le dinamiche dei tradimenti siano più o meno simili tra loro. Potrei raccontarvi le mie esperienze ma sarebbe l'ennesima storia già sentita. Infatti non è del tradimento che vorrei parlarvi. Voglio chiedere pubblicamente un parere riguardo ad una discussione recente avuta con mia moglie.
> 
> ...



Ma che stronza è?
Scusami, ma dai neretti che ho sottolineato, la sensazione che ho è che lei sia profondamente egoista e tu illuso di avere un rapporto con lei alla pari.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> temo il giorno in cui qualcuno mi consiglierà la cicuta...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... Sandro, quello che conta è la salute.
> Quando c'è la salute e un paio di scarpe nuove, chettefrega di chi paga la cena a chi.
> E se hai le scarpe nuove dopo cena esci e a piedi ti fai quei 10km andate(e 10 ritorno) per andare a prendere il gelato BUONO per tutti.
> Quando stai tornando però... a mezzo kilometro da casa+/-... telefona, e dì che stai per arrivare, così preparano le coppette.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: soprattutto lui prepara le coppette


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma che stronza è?
> Scusami, ma dai neretti che ho sottolineato, la sensazione che ho è che lei sia profondamente egoista e tu illuso di avere un rapporto con lei alla pari.


Infatti :singleeye::carneval: le prospettive cambiano, che bella cosa


----------



## JON (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... Sandro, quello che conta è la salute.
> Quando c'è la salute e un paio di scarpe nuove, chettefrega di chi paga la cena a chi.
> E se hai le scarpe nuove dopo cena esci e a piedi ti fai quei 10km andate(e 10 ritorno) per andare a prendere il gelato BUONO per tutti.
> Quando stai tornando però... a mezzo kilometro da casa+/-... telefona, e dì che stai per arrivare, così preparano le coppette.
> ...


:rotfl:Il fatto è che se l'atmosfera è calda il gelato poi si scioglie, mi incazzerei pure io. Avvisa, cosi preparo le coppette tenute preventivamente in frigo, no?


----------



## Tebe (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> la domanda del "chi paga la cena" l'ho fatta perché, secondo me (ed è qui che devo capire se a torto o ragione) non sarebbe giusto se lei, nonostante sia al corrente di quanto a me piaccia uscire a cena, paghi la sua parte o addirittura tutto il conto, quando con me invece fa il discorso del "non vado a spendere fuori quello che posso mangiare a casa". Per questo all'ennesima cena con l'amico ho chiesto se pagava sempre lui, e lei ha risposto "certo, è un signore, Sandro".
> 
> Sulle corna meglio metterci una pietra sopra. Lei è esausta delle mie domande e se dovessi insistere lei stroncherebbe il rapporto per esaurimento, è al limite.


Lei é esausta delle tue domande quindi ne avete parlato ben bene.
Ora basta.
Non si puó fare la "vittima" per sempre e nemmeno continuae a sfrucugliae nel torbido.
Benvenuto comunque


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Infatti :singleeye::carneval: le prospettive cambiano, che bella cosa



Le prospettive sono sempre diverse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Lei é esausta delle tue domande quindi ne avete parlato ben bene*.
> Ora basta.
> Non si puó fare la "vittima" per sempre e nemmeno continuae a sfrucugliae nel torbido.
> Benvenuto comunque


eh, hai voglia! con tutte le occasioni che ci sono state...


----------



## sienne (1 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lei é esausta delle tue domande quindi ne avete parlato ben bene.
> Ora basta.
> Non si puó fare la "vittima" per sempre e nemmeno continuae a sfrucugliae nel torbido.
> Benvenuto comunque



Ciao 

sarà pure esausta, ma l'ultimo tradimento risale a due mesi fa,
ed ha durato nove mesi ... tutto sta proprio in un sano equilibrio ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro... mancano alcune cose.
Quali sono i comportamenti che avrebbero dovuto spingere tua moglie tra le braccia di altri uomini?
Perché ti devi sentire tu responsabile di una sua decisione?
Se è tornata, dovrebbe essere tornata per te, per stare con te.
Che senso ha escluderti da un rapporto di amicizia poi che gestisce tra l'altro anche a casa vostra?
Che senso ha essere stanca e esausta delle tue domande sui tradimenti, che come dici sono stati reiterati nel tempo?
Ma tu li accetti oppure no? E lei perché ti tradisce? Ha motivato questo suo comportamento?
Ci sono alcune contraddizioni nel tuo racconto. Cerca di essere più comprensibile.
Sembri una vittima compiaciuta di esserlo.
Uhm...


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

*L'ho detto e lo ribadisco*

Io voglio sapere se Sandro ha parenti verso la riviera di Ponente.

chè secondo me, buon sangue non mente


----------



## morfeo78 (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... Sandro, quello che conta è la salute.
> Quando c'è la salute e un paio di scarpe nuove, chettefrega di chi paga la cena a chi.
> E se hai le scarpe nuove dopo cena esci e a piedi ti fai quei 10km andate(e 10 ritorno) per andare a prendere il gelato BUONO per tutti.
> Quando stai tornando però... a mezzo kilometro da casa+/-... telefona, e dì che stai per arrivare, così preparano le coppette.
> ...


Ahahha 
Me raccomando Sandro, non interrompere il più bello del discorso.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> Ahahha
> Me raccomando Sandro, non interrompere il più bello del discorso.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... Sandro, quello che conta è la salute.
> Quando c'è la salute e un paio di scarpe nuove, chettefrega di chi paga la cena a chi.
> E se hai le scarpe nuove dopo cena esci e a piedi ti fai quei 10km andate(e 10 ritorno) per andare a prendere il gelato BUONO per tutti.
> Quando stai tornando però... a mezzo kilometro da casa+/-... telefona, e dì che stai per arrivare, così preparano le coppette.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Che senso ha escluderti da un rapporto di amicizia poi *che gestisce tra l'altro anche a casa **vostra*?
> Che senso ha essere stanca e esausta delle tue domande sui tradimenti, che come dici sono stati reiterati nel tempo?
> Ma tu li accetti oppure no? E lei perché ti tradisce? Ha motivato questo suo comportamento?
> Ci sono alcune contraddizioni nel tuo racconto. Cerca di essere più comprensibile.
> ...



Riguardo al tradimento vorrei davvero non parlarne e metterci una pietra sopra. 

Quando questo amico venne a casa nostra a cena quella volta (ma è stata solo quella volta e dopo tanti anni che non si vedevano) lo fece perché si trovava in una brutta situazione con sua moglie: aveva appena scoperto che lo tradiva. Quella sera avrebbe voluto confidarsi con mia moglie di questo, era in cerca di consigli, ma la mia presenza anche nel dopo cena gli ha impedito di parlarne. Lo stesso amico si è lamentato della mia poca sensibilità nel capire la situazione. Forse ho sbagliato io. A me sembrava assurdo il dover andarmene perché dovevano parlare. 


p.s. danny, perché ti sembro una vittima compiaciuta di esserlo, e quali sono le contraddizioni? davvero vorrei capire


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Riguardo al tradimento vorrei davvero non parlarne e metterci una pietra sopra.
> 
> Quando questo amico venne a casa nostra a cena quella volta (ma è stata solo quella volta e dopo tanti anni che non si vedevano) lo fece perché si trovava in una brutta situazione con sua moglie: aveva appena scoperto che lo tradiva. Quella sera avrebbe voluto confidarsi con mia moglie di questo, era in cerca di consigli, ma la mia presenza anche nel dopo cena gli ha impedito di parlarne. Lo stesso amico si è lamentato della mia poca sensibilità nel capire la situazione. Forse ho sbagliato io. A me sembrava assurdo il dover andarmene perché dovevano parlare.
> 
> ...


Quali sono?
Prova a rileggerti non puoi non notarle


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Riguardo al tradimento vorrei davvero non parlarne e metterci una pietra sopra.
> 
> Quando questo amico venne a casa nostra a cena quella volta (ma è stata solo quella volta e dopo tanti anni che non si vedevano) lo fece perché si trovava in una brutta situazione con sua moglie: aveva appena scoperto che lo tradiva. Quella sera avrebbe voluto confidarsi con mia moglie di questo, era in cerca di consigli, ma la mia presenza anche nel dopo cena gli ha impedito di parlarne. Lo stesso amico si è lamentato della mia poca sensibilità nel capire la situazione. Forse ho sbagliato io. A me sembrava assurdo il dover andarmene perché dovevano parlare.
> 
> ...



I neretti che ho sottolineato, per esempio.
Non ho detto che lo sei, ho detto che lo sembri.
Quando spieghi e motivi le affermazioni che hai fatto, come in questo caso, quest'impressione si allontana.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Riguardo al tradimento vorrei davvero non parlarne e metterci una pietra sopra.
> 
> Quando questo amico venne a casa nostra a cena quella volta (ma è stata solo quella volta e dopo tanti anni che non si vedevano) lo fece perché si trovava in una brutta situazione con sua moglie: aveva appena scoperto che lo tradiva. Quella sera avrebbe voluto confidarsi con mia moglie di questo, era in cerca di consigli, ma la mia presenza anche nel dopo cena gli ha impedito di parlarne. Lo stesso amico si è lamentato della mia poca sensibilità nel capire la situazione. Forse ho sbagliato io. A me sembrava assurdo il dover andarmene perché dovevano parlare.
> 
> ...


quell'uomo,venire ad aprire un 3d su di un forum che si chiama Tradimento.net,chiedere un consiglio e poi rifiutarsi di spiegare perchè tua moglie ti ha nell'ordine tradito-lasciato-fattasela con chissà chi-ripreso-messo al guinzaglio è perfettamente delirante.

Quindi 

per favore,spiegaci perchè tua moglie ti ha tradito,ti tradisce e ti tradirà,visto che dai tuoi discorsi lei ha lo stesso rispetto per te che ho io per Moggi.

altrimenti stiamo veramente parlando del nulla


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Riguardo al tradimento vorrei davvero non parlarne e metterci una pietra sopra.
> 
> Quando questo amico venne a casa nostra a cena quella volta (ma è stata solo quella volta e dopo tanti anni che non si vedevano) lo fece perché si trovava in una brutta situazione con sua moglie: aveva appena scoperto che lo tradiva. Quella sera avrebbe voluto confidarsi con mia moglie di questo, era in cerca di consigli, ma la mia presenza anche nel dopo cena gli ha impedito di parlarne. Lo stesso amico si è lamentato della mia poca sensibilità nel capire la situazione. Forse ho sbagliato io. A me sembrava assurdo il dover andarmene perché dovevano parlare.
> 
> ...



io credo che tra adulti sarebbe bastato dire molto semplicemente la verità, ovvero l'amico avrebbe dovuto chiedere a voi due se fosse possibile dopo cena scambiare due parole con tua moglie su una vicenda delicata e personale

invece non l'ha fatto e però poi taccia te di insensibilità? a casa vostra?? ha sbagliato lui, secondo me


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Cosa condivide lei con te, che piace solo a te?
> 
> ...



cerco di rispondere alle domande con un esempio: siamo insieme da circa 15 anni, ad entrambi piace il mare, a lei in misura molto maggiore, anzi, per lei esiste solo il mare. La vacanza e lo svago hanno senso solo dove c'è il mare e una bella spiaggia. Anche a me piace, ma amo anche le capitali, la montagna, i borghi, i laghi ecc... ebbene, in 15 anni non siamo mai andati in montagna, mai fatto un week end in una capitale europea, e siamo andati al lago forse 3-4 volte in 15 anni. Al mare invece ci andiamo almeno 2-3 volte l'anno, in estate in italia e in inverno ai tropici, da quando ci conosciamo. 
Se io lamento questa cosa e le dico che almeno una volta ogni tanto potremmo andare in una capitale oppure a fare un giretto in montagna, lei risponde semplicemente: "<ma perché non ci vai da solo! io vado al mare e non butterei mai i soldi per una cosa che odio come la montagna. E se devo spendere 300 euro per una capitale, aggiungo altri 200 euro e me ne vado in egitto, con o senza di te">


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> cerco di rispondere alle domande con un esempio: siamo insieme da circa 15 anni, ad entrambi piace il mare, a lei in misura molto maggiore, anzi, per lei esiste solo il mare. La vacanza e lo svago hanno senso solo dove c'è il mare e una bella spiaggia. Anche a me piace, ma amo anche le capitali, la montagna, i borghi, i laghi ecc... ebbene, in 15 anni non siamo mai andati in montagna, mai fatto un week end in una capitale europea, e siamo andati al lago forse 3-4 volte in 15 anni. Al mare invece ci andiamo almeno 2-3 volte l'anno, in estate in italia e in inverno ai tropici, da quando ci conosciamo.
> Se io lamento questa cosa e le dico che almeno una volta ogni tanto potremmo andare in una capitale oppure a fare un giretto in montagna, lei risponde semplicemente: "<ma perché non ci vai da solo! io vado al mare e non butterei mai i soldi per una cosa che odio come la montagna. E se devo spendere 300 euro per una capitale, aggiungo altri 200 euro e me ne vado in egitto, con o senza di te">


scusa....na stronzetta da poco.....ariscusa


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> cerco di rispondere alle domande con un esempio: siamo insieme da circa 15 anni, ad entrambi piace il mare, a lei in misura molto maggiore, anzi, per lei esiste solo il mare. La vacanza e lo svago hanno senso solo dove c'è il mare e una bella spiaggia. Anche a me piace, ma amo anche le capitali, la montagna, i borghi, i laghi ecc... ebbene, in 15 anni non siamo mai andati in montagna, mai fatto un week end in una capitale europea, e siamo andati al lago forse 3-4 volte in 15 anni. Al mare invece ci andiamo almeno 2-3 volte l'anno, in estate in italia e in inverno ai tropici, da quando ci conosciamo.
> Se io lamento questa cosa e le dico che almeno una volta ogni tanto potremmo andare in una capitale oppure a fare un giretto in montagna, lei risponde semplicemente: "<ma perché non ci vai da solo! io vado al mare e non butterei mai i soldi per una cosa che odio come la montagna. E se devo spendere 300 euro per una capitale, aggiungo altri 200 euro e me ne vado in egitto, con o senza di te">


e tu stai da 15 anni con una donna che palesemente ti disprezza?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> cerco di rispondere alle domande con un esempio: siamo insieme da circa 15 anni, ad entrambi piace il mare, a lei in misura molto maggiore, anzi, per lei esiste solo il mare. La vacanza e lo svago hanno senso solo dove c'è il mare e una bella spiaggia. Anche a me piace, ma amo anche le capitali, la montagna, i borghi, i laghi ecc... ebbene, in 15 anni non siamo mai andati in montagna, mai fatto un week end in una capitale europea, e siamo andati al lago forse 3-4 volte in 15 anni. Al mare invece ci andiamo almeno 2-3 volte l'anno, in estate in italia e in inverno ai tropici, da quando ci conosciamo.
> Se io lamento questa cosa e le dico che almeno una volta ogni tanto potremmo andare in una capitale oppure a fare un giretto in montagna, lei risponde semplicemente: "<ma perché non ci vai da solo! io vado al mare e non butterei mai i soldi per una cosa che odio come la montagna. E se devo spendere 300 euro per una capitale, aggiungo altri 200 euro e me ne vado in egitto, con o senza di te">


un paio di scarpe nuove, buone, per 200 euro le trovi, Sandro. Dammi retta. Punta rinforzata.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

Una impressione, di certo influenzata dalla mia esperienza, ma tant'è.
Una lettura non tanto della tua storia quanto del come mai sei qui.

Potrebbe essere che lei sia molto più forte caratterialmente di te. Tu più debole, tu pronto ad accettare il suo punto di vista, tu pronto a comprendere, a farti da parte. Alla fine, lei ti ha "educato bene". Vedi come normali cose che non lo sono. 
Ma il dubbio... ti viene.
Solo che magari ti ha educato _così _bene che pure il dubbio fai fatica a crescerlo da solo.

il/i tradimenti... più che una ferita, più ancora che la rabbia, ti spaventano perchè lei sembra sempre sul punto di spiccare il volo e andarsene. 

Ma il dubbio continua ad esserci... non dovrebbe comportarsi diversamente? Se mi ama, se è pentita... non dovrebbe? E questi episodi che ci porti, più che per chiederci un consiglio, sono per vedere se ha ragione quella parte di te che dice che SONO MOSTRUOSI. O se ha ragione lei.

Non è che sei qui perchè verresti che qualcuno, in qualche modo, ti aiutasse a toglierti il prosciutto davanti agli occhi, che ti sentiresti in colpa a toglierti da solo?


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> cerco di rispondere alle domande con un esempio: siamo insieme da circa 15 anni, ad entrambi piace il mare, a lei in misura molto maggiore, anzi, per lei esiste solo il mare. La vacanza e lo svago hanno senso solo dove c'è il mare e una bella spiaggia. Anche a me piace, ma amo anche le capitali, la montagna, i borghi, i laghi ecc... ebbene, in 15 anni non siamo mai andati in montagna, mai fatto un week end in una capitale europea, e siamo andati al lago forse 3-4 volte in 15 anni. Al mare invece ci andiamo almeno 2-3 volte l'anno, in estate in italia e in inverno ai tropici, da quando ci conosciamo.
> Se io lamento questa cosa e le dico che almeno una volta ogni tanto potremmo andare in una capitale oppure a fare un giretto in montagna, lei risponde semplicemente: "<ma perché non ci vai da solo! io vado al mare e non butterei mai i soldi per una cosa che odio come la montagna. E se devo spendere 300 euro per una capitale, aggiungo altri 200 euro e me ne vado in egitto, con o senza di te">


stesso commento che ho già fatto riguardo al cenare fuori


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> e tu stai da 15 anni con una donna che palesemente ti disprezza?


ma guarda che si puo anche essere diversi.....non e' disprezzo nei confronti di lui secondo me....
cmq e' un po antipatica....


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> io credo che tra adulti sarebbe bastato dire molto semplicemente la verità, ovvero l'amico avrebbe dovuto chiedere a voi due se fosse possibile dopo cena scambiare due parole con tua moglie su una vicenda delicata e personale
> 
> invece non l'ha fatto e però poi taccia te di insensibilità? *a casa vostra?? ha sbagliato lui, secondo me*



Davvero.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che si puo anche essere diversi.....*non e' disprezzo *nei confronti di lui secondo me....
> cmq e' un po antipatica....


no no, è timore reverenziale.
:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Davvero.


Amico mio coraggio, scrivi qualcosa di diverso,io mi sto forzatamente astenendo,cosa consigliamo a questo fenomeno di sandro?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> io credo che tra adulti sarebbe bastato dire molto semplicemente la verità, ovvero l'amico avrebbe dovuto chiedere a voi due se fosse possibile dopo cena scambiare due parole con tua moglie su una vicenda delicata e personale
> 
> invece non l'ha fatto e però poi taccia te di insensibilità? a casa vostra?? ha sbagliato lui, secondo me


... e aggiungo: nel caso si fosse azzardato un mio amico a lamentarsi con me perchè mio marito, a casa sua, non si è tolto dagli zebedei quando lui riteneva opportuno, l'avrei mandato a cagare per direttissima.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda che si puo anche essere diversi.....non e' disprezzo nei confronti di lui secondo me....
> cmq e' un po antipatica....


Vero.
Solo che lui sta vivendo probabilmente male questo suo annullarsi per lei.
Non lo ammette, ma  cova dei rancori.
Quindi oltre al tradimento, sente di vivere una doppia ingiustizia.
Per questo sottolinea tutti i soprusi che lei gli avrebbe fatto.
In questa maniera sta tentando di trovare la forza di staccarsi da lei o di superare la frustrazione che ha represso nell'inconscio.
Però la ama, o ne è dipendente. Questo ancora non l'ho capito.
Deve solo trovare il coraggio di uscire da questa sua pacatezza.
Che altro non è che repressione del proprio "ego".


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no, è timore reverenziale.
> :singleeye:


di lui si, lei mi pare piu come l ha detto nausicaa...l ha educato bene....
che poi la doimanda puo essere ribaltata, ti sposi uno che disprezzi?


----------



## Scaredheart (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Io voglio sapere se Sandro ha parenti verso la riviera di Ponente.
> 
> chè secondo me, buon sangue non mente


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: che occhio! Ma attraverso i tuoi poteri da Admin non lo puoi verificare? Tipo una e-mail simile a "slave" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Solo che lui sta vivendo probabilmente male questo suo annullarsi per lei.
> Non lo ammette, ma  cova dei rancori.
> Quindi oltre al tradimento, sente di vivere una doppia ingiustizia.
> ...



secondo me l ama, non sarebbe piu disperato che fosse dipendenza?


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amico mio coraggio, scrivi qualcosa di diverso,io mi sto forzatamente astenendo,cosa consigliamo a questo fenomeno di sandro?



Di tirare fuori un po' di... rabbia.
Almeno qui!
Che lo faccia qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> di lui si, lei mi pare piu come l ha detto nausicaa...l ha educato bene....
> che poi la doimanda puo essere ribaltata, *ti sposi uno che disprezzi?*


se ti fa comodo uno zerbino per farti i fatti tuoi ogni volta che vuoi, sì.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ti fa comodo uno zerbino per farti i fatti tuoi ogni volta che vuoi, sì.


mi riufiuto di pensar che arrivi al matrimonio...ma mi rifiuto .....


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e aggiungo: nel caso si fosse azzardato un mio amico a lamentarsi con me perchè mio marito, a casa sua, non si è tolto dagli zebedei quando lui riteneva opportuno, l'avrei mandato a cagare per direttissima.



ma infatti, bastava chiedere...
già ti sopportiamo a cena con il muso per i tuoi cazzo di problemi che già c'abbiamo i nostri, e poi uno si becca anche dell'insensibile??
roba da matti:singleeye:


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se ti fa comodo uno zerbino per farti i fatti tuoi ogni volta che vuoi, sì.



Attenzione che noi stiamo giudicando lei attraverso le parole di lui.
Lui non è così attendibile, ovviamente racconta giudicando.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Ah*



danny ha detto:


> Di tirare fuori un po' di... rabbia.
> Almeno qui!
> Che lo faccia qui.


Quindi rabbioso qui e ossequioso con la sua lei.Caro danny non mi sembra una gran cosa.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Attenzione che noi stiamo giudicando lei attraverso le parole di lui.
> Lui non è così attendibile, ovviamente racconta giudicando.



intanto pare obbligatorio andare esclusivamente al mare e cenare sempre a casa


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> intanto pare obbligatorio andare esclusivamente al mare e cenare sempre a casa


... Per poi togliersi prontamente dagli zebedei appenala situazione lo richiede.
Se poi uno non è sveglissimo bisogna anche inventarsi un segnale.
Tipo: adesso ci vorrebbe proprio un BUON gelato.
Che anche se il freezer è pieno significa 10+10 km. A piedi.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quindi rabbioso qui e ossequioso con la sua lei.Caro danny non mi sembra una gran cosa.


E' solo l'inizio. Al momento con lei non ce la fa ancora. Deve ancora capire cosa fare. E come fare.
Magari qui riesce a capire come...


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... Per poi togliersi prontamente dagli zebedei appenala situazione lo richiede.
> Se poi uno non è sveglissimo bisogna anche inventarsi un segnale.
> Tipo: adesso ci vorrebbe proprio un BUON gelato.
> Che anche se il freezer è pieno significa 10+10 km. A piedi.


e già che ci sei porta giù la munnezza, te lo devo pure dire??:singleeye:

comunque cara Sbri a noi è capitato più di una volta che piombassero a casa amici miei o suoi in preda al delirio e si chiariva tutto subito, non mi pare strano che chiedano di parlare con uno solo


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> intanto pare obbligatorio andare esclusivamente al mare e cenare sempre a casa


Capirai... anche lui vorrebbe andare sempre fuori e in vacanza in montagna... Siamo nell'ovvio delle beghe coniugali.
Se ascolti uno piuttosto che l'altro ci si lamenta sempre... trovami una coppia che fili d'amore e d'accordo su tutto...


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> ma infatti, bastava chiedere...
> *già ti sopportiamo a cena con il muso per i tuoi cazzo di problemi che già c'abbiamo i nostri,* e poi uno si becca anche dell'insensibile??
> roba da matti:singleeye:


no, è solo la parte finale che mi ha seccato, cioè il fatto che me ne sarei dovuto andare e che poi sono passato per insensibile. Per il resto è stato un ospite piacevole ed educato, non come hai scritto nel neretto sopra.




danny ha detto:


> Attenzione che noi stiamo giudicando lei attraverso le parole di lui.
> Lui non è così attendibile, ovviamente racconta giudicando.



Giustissimo! da parte mia comunque cerco di raccontare le cose per come sono realmente.


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Capirai... anche lui vorrebbe andare sempre fuori e in vacanza in montagna... Siamo nell'ovvio delle beghe coniugali.
> Se ascolti uno piuttosto che l'altro ci si lamenta sempre... trovami una coppia che fili d'amore e d'accordo su tutto...


però si cercano (e trovano) compromessi, in una coppia degna di questo nome
non che lei va in egitto e a cena fuori, e amen


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> E' solo l'inizio. Al momento con lei non ce la fa ancora. Deve ancora capire cosa fare. E come fare.
> Magari qui riesce a capire come...


Ma sei sempre così razionale?mamma mia ,io sono un istintivo che ha imparato ad essere diplomatico quando serve,ma tu sembri uno perfettino...che coglioni!


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> no, è solo la parte finale che mi ha seccato, cioè il fatto che me ne sarei dovuto andare e che poi sono passato per insensibile. Per il resto è stato un ospite piacevole ed educato, non come hai scritto nel neretto sopra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quindi forse questo suo amico non aveva poi tutto 'sto problemone, e però poi si lamenta che tu sei insensibile...


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> e già che ci sei porta giù la munnezza, te lo devo pure dire??:singleeye:
> 
> comunque cara Sbri a noi è capitato più di una volta che piombassero a casa amici miei o suoi in preda al delirio e si chiariva tutto subito, *non mi pare strano che chiedano di parlare con uno solo*


Ma assolutamente no. Certo, ma lo fanno davanti a me scusandosi, anche. E io sono ben felice di farmi i fatti miei, una volta ho anche preso su i ragazzi e siamo andati in pizzeria e poi al cinema.


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Capirai... *anche lui vorrebbe andare sempre fuori e in vacanza in montagna*... Siamo nell'ovvio delle beghe coniugali.
> Se ascolti uno piuttosto che l'altro ci si lamenta sempre... trovami una coppia che fili d'amore e d'accordo su tutto...



no no... qui non ci siamo capiti: sarei contento anche...che so, 10 volte a casa e 1 fuori, e anche una volta in montagna e una volta in una capitale ogni 20 volte al mare, e non sempre fuori a cena e sempre in montagna ecc... è diverso il discorso


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Ma sei sempre così razionale*?mamma mia ,io sono un istintivo che ha imparato ad essere diplomatico quando serve,ma tu sembri uno perfettino...che coglioni!


Ma lo fossi per davvero anche con me...
Tutta teoria...


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> no no... qui non ci siamo capiti: sarei contento anche...che so, 10 volte a casa e 1 fuori, e anche una volta in montagna e una volta in una capitale ogni 20 volte al mare, e non sempre fuori a cena e sempre in montagna ecc... è diverso il discorso


Secondo te lei è una persona forte o debole?
Intendo dire, maschera qualche sua componente di insicurezza arroccandosi sulle sue posizioni, oppure è davvero così autoritaria e egoista?
Voglio una tua opinione sincera.


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te lei è una persona forte o debole?
> Intendo dire, maschera qualche sua componente di insicurezza arroccandosi sulle sue posizioni, oppure è davvero così autoritaria e egoista?
> Voglio una tua opinione sincera.



è considerata da tutti una donna forte e con le palle.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> è considerata da tutti una donna forte e con le palle.



guarda che ti ci tiene per le palle, è questo che non vedi


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Lo stesso amico si è lamentato della mia poca sensibilità nel capire la situazione. Forse ho sbagliato io.


No vabbè, io davvero non so se continuo a leggere sto thread!


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> cerco di rispondere alle domande con un esempio: siamo insieme da circa 15 anni, ad entrambi piace il mare, a lei in misura molto maggiore, anzi, per lei esiste solo il mare. La vacanza e lo svago hanno senso solo dove c'è il mare e una bella spiaggia. Anche a me piace, ma amo anche le capitali, la montagna, i borghi, i laghi ecc... ebbene, in 15 anni non siamo mai andati in montagna, mai fatto un week end in una capitale europea, e siamo andati al lago forse 3-4 volte in 15 anni. Al mare invece ci andiamo almeno 2-3 volte l'anno, in estate in italia e in inverno ai tropici, da quando ci conosciamo.
> Se io lamento questa cosa e le dico che almeno una volta ogni tanto potremmo andare in una capitale oppure a fare un giretto in montagna, lei risponde semplicemente: "<ma perché non ci vai da solo! io vado al mare e non butterei mai i soldi per una cosa che odio come la montagna. E se devo spendere 300 euro per una capitale, aggiungo altri 200 euro e me ne vado in egitto, con o senza di te">


Spero tu sia un fake.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi riufiuto di pensar che arrivi al matrimonio...ma mi rifiuto .....


Miss...mi spiace doverlo dire, ma ne esistono di persone simili. L'ho visto coi miei occhietti santi...


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> è considerata da tutti una donna forte e con le palle.



Tutti non mi interessa... la gente vede le maschere, non la persona.
Tu la pensi uguale agli altri?
Ti piace così?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Miss...mi spiace doverlo dire, ma ne esistono di persone simili. L'ho visto coi miei occhietti santi...


non metto in dubbio che esistano ma che vita infelice per entrambi.


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Spero tu sia un fake.


non ho seguito tutta la discussione, ho letto qualche commento qua e là e spero anche io che sia tutto finto, perchè sennò lui sarebbe troppo zerbino...


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non metto in dubbio che esistano ma che vita infelice per entrambi.


Assolutamente sì, inoltre a parte l'infelicità ti assicuro che viene fuori anche la cattiveria umana...sono bruttissime situazioni.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> non ho seguito tutta la discussione, ho letto qualche commento qua e là e spero anche io che sia tutto finto, perchè sennò lui sarebbe troppo zerbino...


Zerbino è troppo poco...


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti non mi interessa... la gente vede le maschere, non la persona.
> Tu la pensi uguale agli altri?
> Ti piace così?


certo che gli piace così.  altrimenti non se la sarebbe ripresa in casa.

alla fine s'è capito che a lui dispiace solo non poter sentire il racconto che l'amico deve fare alla moglie.

lui soffre nel sentirsi escluso,non c'è altro


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> 
> Leggendo e rileggendo i vari treddì mi rendo conto di quanto le dinamiche dei tradimenti siano più o meno simili tra loro. Potrei raccontarvi le mie esperienze ma sarebbe l'ennesima storia già sentita. Infatti non è del tradimento che vorrei parlarvi. Voglio chiedere pubblicamente un parere riguardo ad una discussione recente avuta con mia moglie.
> 
> ...


si caro Sandro, sei paranoico... è perfettamente normale essere buttati fuori di casa dalla moglie che vuole concludere il dopo cena restando sola con l'amico del cuore.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Infatti*



Nicka ha detto:


> Zerbino è troppo poco...


A dire il vero io sto leggendo sto 3d incuriosito.....!Si parla di vacanze,di palle,di carattere....!Ma nessuno che disquisisce sul fatto che la donna di sandro si è calata parecchio le mutande,e non contenta tratta pure di merda sandro.A me non sembra mica na' cosa normale....!


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dire il vero io sto leggendo sto 3d incuriosito.....!Si parla di vacanze,di palle,di carattere....!Ma nessuno che disquisisce sul fatto che la* donna di sandro si è calata parecchio le mutande*,e non contenta tratta pure di merda sandro.A me non sembra mica na' cosa normale....!


lui non ne vuole parlare...


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dire il vero io sto leggendo sto 3d incuriosito.....!Si parla di vacanze,di palle,di carattere....!Ma nessuno che disquisisce sul fatto che la donna di sandro si è calata parecchio le mutande,e non contenta tratta pure di merda sandro.A me non sembra mica na' cosa normale....!


A me sembra strano che lui non ne parli... parla e si lamenta di tutto tranne che di questo.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A dire il vero io sto leggendo sto 3d incuriosito.....!Si parla di vacanze,di palle,di carattere....!Ma nessuno che disquisisce sul fatto che la donna di sandro si è calata parecchio le mutande,e non contenta tratta pure di merda sandro.A me non sembra mica na' cosa normale....!


Ma pure a me non pare normale, ma se gli chiedi qualcosa dice che vuole metterci una pietra sopra...


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> A me sembra strano che lui non ne parli... parla e si lamenta di tutto tranne che di questo.


Aspettavo voi....,poi arriva sempre lo scienziato che mi accusa di scrivere le stesse cose....!Fidatevi qui son volate flotte di cazzi....sono sicuro....


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma pure a me non pare normale, ma se gli chiedi qualcosa dice che vuole metterci una pietra sopra...


quindi scopare con tanti altri va bene, ma cenare con un amico che racconta i cazzi suoi da soli no? 
allora ha ragione perplesso, lui vuole solo sapere i cazzi dell'amico


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> si caro Sandro, sei paranoico... è perfettamente normale essere buttati fuori di casa dalla moglie che vuole concludere il dopo cena restando sola con l'amico del cuore.


spero tu sia ironico/a


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> lui non ne vuole parlare...


non e' quello il problema...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> quindi scopare con tanti altri va bene, ma cenare con un amico che racconta i cazzi suoi da soli no?
> allora ha ragione perplesso, lui vuole solo sapere i cazzi dell'amico


Dite che lui sia interessato alla moglie dell'amico di sua moglie?! 
La storia si infittisce! 

:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*A*



birba ha detto:


> quindi scopare con tanti altri va bene, ma cenare con un amico che racconta i cazzi suoi da soli no?
> allora ha ragione perplesso, lui vuole solo sapere i cazzi dell'amico


Sto forum sta diventando qualcosa di irreale,volano cazzi ovunque,pecorine,culi sfranti,ma andare a cena no,non va bene.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma che cazzo succede qui dentro?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> non e' quello il problema...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




guarda che è lui che scrive "voglio metterci una pietra sopra" mica io eh


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> spero tu sia ironico/a


e' la gentil signora der cornutone che je dice d'abbozza'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto forum sta diventando qualcosa di irreale,volano cazzi ovunque,pecorine,culi sfranti,ma andare a cena no,non va bene.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma che cazzo succede qui dentro?:mrgreen:


A cena non va bene, perchè bisogna pagare alla romana e non ci stanno soldi, se permetti la questione è grave, gravissima!


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> guarda che è lui che scrive "voglio metterci una pietra sopra" mica io eh


ma infatti, riportavo le sue risposte ai non problemi...:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' la gentil signora der cornutone che je dice d'abbozza'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


c ho pensato pure io un secondo...ma ti pare??? o si??


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto forum sta diventando qualcosa di irreale,volano cazzi ovunque,pecorine,culi sfranti,ma andare a cena no,non va bene.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma che cazzo succede qui dentro?:mrgreen:


ma er problema non e' quello che sta dentro ar forum ma fuori, sempre se non so' fake sti cornutoni che s'iscrivono...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Bò*



Nicka ha detto:


> A cena non va bene, perchè bisogna pagare alla romana e non ci stanno soldi, se permetti la questione è grave, gravissima!


Ma invece di preoccuparsi della sua signora,di quanti cazzi ha sgonfiato ...si preoccupa di chi paga la cena?ma che davero davero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questo non è più il posto per me....


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' la gentil signora der cornutone che je dice d'abbozza'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non male, ma hai toppato


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non male, ma hai toppato


allora sei l amico del cuore


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> spero tu sia ironico/a


assolutamente serio... ma scherziamo? Lui è di troppo, lei deve poter consolare le pene d'amore del suo amico :smile:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Ster*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma er problema non e' quello che sta dentro ar forum ma fuori, sempre se non so' fake sti cornutoni che s'iscrivono...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Dici?ma guarda che qui trovano il terreno fertile....!Poi quando scrivo quello che devo scrivere si incazzano....ma non è possibile!!!sembra che se tua moglie non ciappa cazzi non va bene?Sembra normalissimo,qui ci sono solo uomini moderni....non è più posto per me!


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma er problema non e' quello che sta dentro ar forum ma fuori, *sempre se non so' fake *sti cornutoni che s'iscrivono...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:singleeye:secondo te?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> assolutamente serio... ma scherziamo? Lui è di troppo, lei deve poter consolare le pene d'amore del suo amico :smile:



ok sei l amico


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?ma guarda che qui trovano il terreno fertile....!Poi quando scrivo quello che devo scrivere si incazzano....ma non è possibile!!!sembra che se tua moglie non ciappa cazzi non va bene?Sembra normalissimo,qui ci sono solo uomini moderni....non è più posto per me!


invece io co' questi sciroccati carburo mejo...

meno male che lavoro da solo, perche' co' certi me ribalto dalle risate..

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma invece di preoccuparsi della sua signora,di quanti cazzi ha sgonfiato ...si preoccupa di chi paga la cena?ma che davero davero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Questo non è più il posto per me....


minchia lo vorrei anche io un marito così :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ok sei l amico



concordo


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :singleeye:secondo te?


mah, potranno anche essere fake qua, ma so' sicuro che ce ne stanno de rincojoniti cosi' in giro, altrimenti sta societa' cosi' nella merda perche' c'e' ita?...


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> concordo


ma tu dici...amico del cuore o amico , quell altro amico??


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma tu dici...amico del cuore o amico , quell altro amico??



o magari la stessa persona che se la canta e se la suona.


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> o magari la stessa persona che se la canta e se la suona.




ahhhh brava......e' vero, in effetti sandro spari'....


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> o magari la stessa persona che se la canta e se la suona.


la seconda che hai detto, IMHO


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> minchia lo vorrei anche io un marito così :rotfl:




Noooooo...il tradimento ''legalizzato''...che schifo!!!No andrenalina...no telefonate segrete..no incontri da 007..smetterei subito.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ahhhh brava......e' vero, in effetti sandro spari'....





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto, IMHO



:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... e aggiungo: nel caso si fosse azzardato un mio amico a lamentarsi con me perchè mio marito, a casa sua, non si è tolto dagli zebedei quando lui riteneva opportuno, l'avrei mandato a cagare per direttissima.


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Comunque*

Oltre al conte,qui dentro girano troppi nuovi COGLIONI......!


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oltre al conte,qui dentro girano troppi nuovi COGLIONI......!


nah è solo gente che si crede troppo furba....senza esserlo davvero


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah è solo gente che si crede troppo furba....senza esserlo davvero


Ma la furbizia in cosa sta!?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah è solo gente che si crede troppo furba....senza esserlo davvero


Insomma uno che pensa di esser volpe e invece è pecora?


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Insomma uno che pensa di esser volpe e invece è pecora?


No, è uno che sta pecora ma vuol far credere di essere un'aquila...!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, è uno che sta  pecora ma vuol far credere di essere un'aquila...!


Rischi che me la metto in firma sta perla


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma la furbizia in cosa sta!?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Insomma uno che pensa di esser volpe e invece è pecora?


tipico caso di multinick seriale.     uno che crede di divertirsi creandosi varie identità.  cose già viste sui fora


----------



## Homer (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tipico caso di multinick seriale.     uno che crede di divertirsi creandosi varie identità.  cose già viste sui fora



Ma io mi chiedo.....a che "pro"......se non altro per il tempo che spendono ad inventarsi la storia, scriverla e rispondere anche......


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tipico caso di multinick seriale.     uno che crede di divertirsi creandosi varie identità.  cose già viste sui fora


varie identità da rincoglionito ?  che gusto bizzarro :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tipico caso di* multinick seriale*. uno che crede di divertirsi creandosi varie identità. cose già viste sui fora


uno che non c'ha un cazzo da fare


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> varie identità da rincoglionito ?  che gusto bizzarro :rotfl:


Ognuno ha le proprie perversioni...


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> tipico caso di multinick seriale.     uno che crede di divertirsi creandosi varie identità.  cose già viste sui fora


Io mi chiedo più che altro che fantasia ci vuole e che tempo si vuole perdere inutilmente...


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> o magari la stessa persona che se la canta e se la suona.


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le proprie perversioni...


Questa peraltro è tutto sommato innocua  Per noi


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questa peraltro è tutto sommato innocua  Per noi


Ma oddio, i miei occhi sanguinano a volte eh...:rotfl:


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Se non è fake, questo qui ha dei problemi.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma oddio, i miei occhi sanguinano a volte eh...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Se non è fake, questo qui ha dei problemi.


Ma non è un problema!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo più che altro che fantasia ci vuole e che tempo si vuole perdere inutilmente...





Simy ha detto:


> uno che non c'ha un cazzo da fare





Fiammetta ha detto:


> varie identità da rincoglionito ?  che gusto bizzarro :rotfl:


vi sorprendete ancora di quanto sia sfigata certa gente?


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Non c'è un modo per amministrare le false identità?


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è un modo per amministrare le false identità?


sì certo,posso accorpare tutti i nick.

Solo che ora devo per forza fuggire,possiamo riprendere il discorso stasera,se vi va


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> quindi scopare con tanti altri va bene, ma cenare con un amico che racconta i cazzi suoi da soli no?
> allora ha ragione perplesso, lui vuole solo sapere i cazzi dell'amico




ovvio che no! scopare con altri non va per niente bene. Magari lo affronterò più avanti. 

Adesso voglio affrontare i "particolari" del rapporto, ci tengo a mettere nero su bianco e rendere pubblica (in questo caso nel forum) ogni nostra discussione, perché da quando ci conosciamo, per ogni discussione, alla fine io sono sempre quello che sbaglia, la causa stessa di tutte le discussioni...è sempre colpa mia. Ma le questioni sono due: o sono un caso clinico da ricovero, oppure ho sempre torto a prescindere. Non escludo nessuna delle due ipotesi, e per questo ci tengo a rendere pubbliche le nostre discussioni, per coinvolgere altri e sentire pareri diversi.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> ovvio che no! scopare con altri non va per niente bene. Magari lo affronterò più avanti.
> 
> Adesso voglio affrontare i "particolari" del rapporto, ci tengo a mettere nero su bianco e rendere pubblica (in questo caso nel forum) ogni nostra discussione, perché da quando ci conosciamo, per ogni discussione, alla fine io sono sempre quello che sbaglia, la causa stessa di tutte le discussioni...è sempre colpa mia. Ma le questioni sono due: o sono un caso clinico da ricovero, oppure ho sempre torto a prescindere. Non escludo nessuna delle due ipotesi, e per questo ci tengo a rendere pubbliche le nostre discussioni, per coinvolgere altri e sentire pareri diversi.


Certo ci vuole tempo per elaborare i dettagli di una storia inventata.

lascia stare,dai


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Non me ne intendo… se c'è un modo, la cosa a mio parere potrebbe essere positiva.
Non è piacevole seguire la storia di una persona, crederci, cercare di aiutarla e capirla per poi scoprire che era tutta una farsa… poi questo getta delle ombre anche sulle storie vere. E ci rende tutti più sospettosi, me compreso.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Certo ci vuole tempo per elaborare i dettagli di una storia inventata.
> 
> lascia stare,dai


:up:


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> ovvio che no! scopare con altri non va per niente bene. Magari lo affronterò più avanti.
> 
> Adesso voglio affrontare i "particolari" del rapporto, ci tengo a mettere nero su bianco e rendere pubblica (in questo caso nel forum) ogni nostra discussione, perché da quando ci conosciamo, per ogni discussione, alla fine io sono sempre quello che sbaglia, la causa stessa di tutte le discussioni...è sempre colpa mia. Ma le questioni sono due: o sono un caso clinico da ricovero, oppure ho sempre torto a prescindere. Non escludo nessuna delle due ipotesi, e per questo ci tengo a rendere pubbliche le nostre discussioni, per coinvolgere altri e sentire pareri diversi.



Ormai ti abbiamo sgamato... lascia perde


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Ancora*



Sandro ha detto:


> ovvio che no! scopare con altri non va per niente bene. Magari lo affronterò più avanti.
> 
> Adesso voglio affrontare i "particolari" del rapporto, ci tengo a mettere nero su bianco e rendere pubblica (in questo caso nel forum) ogni nostra discussione, perché da quando ci conosciamo, per ogni discussione, alla fine io sono sempre quello che sbaglia, la causa stessa di tutte le discussioni...è sempre colpa mia. Ma le questioni sono due: o sono un caso clinico da ricovero, oppure ho sempre torto a prescindere. Non escludo nessuna delle due ipotesi, e per questo ci tengo a rendere pubbliche le nostre discussioni, per coinvolgere altri e sentire pareri diversi.


Ancora una volta HO FATTO BENE A DARTI DEL COGLIONE.Adesso chi mi bacia il culo?


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Dai*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Rischi che me la metto in firma sta perla


Dai che sono un artista della pecora....!


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che sono un artista della pecora....!


Vero e non solo


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

non capisco davvero quali sono gli elementi che fanno sembrare la storia inventata. Uno viene qui proprio per avere un parere, qualunque sia la sua storia Ma da quello che leggo, ogni volta che uno racconta una storia che va fuori dai soliti standard gridate al fake.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> ovvio che no! scopare con altri non va per niente bene. Magari lo affronterò più avanti.
> 
> Adesso voglio affrontare i "particolari" del rapporto, ci tengo a mettere nero su bianco e rendere pubblica (in questo caso nel forum) ogni nostra discussione, perché da quando ci conosciamo, per ogni discussione, alla fine io sono sempre quello che sbaglia, la causa stessa di tutte le discussioni...è sempre colpa mia. Ma le questioni sono due: o sono un caso clinico da ricovero, oppure ho sempre torto a prescindere. Non escludo nessuna delle due ipotesi, e per questo ci tengo a rendere pubbliche le nostre discussioni, per coinvolgere altri e sentire pareri diversi.


:sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero e non solo


Tu mi fai arrossire le chiappe...troppi complimenti.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> non capisco davvero quali sono gli elementi che fanno sembrare la storia inventata. Uno viene qui proprio per avere un parere, qualunque sia la sua storia Ma da quello che leggo, ogni volta che uno racconta una storia che va fuori dai soliti standard gridate al fake.


Ciao, benvenuto.
Scusa, ma non è questione di standard ma di realismo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu mi fai arrossire le chiappe...troppi complimenti.


Per farle arrossire ti dovrei sculacciare .. O no ? :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per farle arrossire ti dovrei sculacciare .. O no ? :mexican:[/QUOTE
> No,le mie sono sensibili....E poi a me piace sculacciare,anche qualche morso per marcare il territorio.


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non c'è un modo per amministrare le false identità?



scusa danny, ma non mi sembra che nessuno in questo forum si sia iscritto con nome e cognome. Il fatto di rimanere anonimi per raccontare particolari della nostra vita che non diremmo nemmeno al nostro migliore amico penso sia la prima regola qui dentro. Anche il fatto di crearsi due o tre profili non è proprio strano, soprattutto se uno è nel mezzo di una bufera familiare. Più profili possono servire a raccontare più o meno vari aspetti dello stesso rapporto, ma esposto con elementi diversi, per vedere se alla fine si arriva comunque alla stessa conclusione. Un po' come succede per gli esperimenti scientifici: fattori diversi, stesso risultato.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> scusa danny, ma non mi sembra che nessuno in questo forum si sia iscritto con nome e cognome. Il fatto di rimanere anonimi per raccontare particolari della nostra vita che non diremmo nemmeno al nostro migliore amico penso sia la prima regola qui dentro. *Anche il fatto di crearsi due o tre profili non è proprio strano*, soprattutto se uno è nel mezzo di una bufera familiare. Più profili possono servire a raccontare più o meno vari fatti dello stesso rapporto, ma esposto con elementi diversi, per vedere se alla fine si arriva comunque alla stessa conclusione. Un po' come succede per gli esperimenti scientifici: fattori diversi, stesso risultato.


Se non sei un fake, puoi considerare di usare un solo nick e dire quali sono gli altri.
E' davvero molto strano invece spezzettare la storia così.

Se davvero vuoi essere preso sul serio, lascia stare i multinick.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> scusa danny, ma non mi sembra che nessuno in questo forum si sia iscritto con nome e cognome. Il fatto di rimanere anonimi per raccontare particolari della nostra vita che non diremmo nemmeno al nostro migliore amico penso sia la prima regola qui dentro. Anche il fatto di crearsi due o tre profili non è proprio strano, soprattutto se uno è nel mezzo di una bufera familiare. Più profili possono servire a raccontare più o meno vari aspetti dello stesso rapporto, ma esposto con elementi diversi, per vedere se alla fine si arriva comunque alla stessa conclusione. Un po' come succede per gli esperimenti scientifici: fattori diversi, stesso risultato.



:sbatti:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Sandro ha detto:


> scusa danny, ma non mi sembra che nessuno in questo forum si sia iscritto con nome e cognome. Il fatto di rimanere anonimi per raccontare particolari della nostra vita che non diremmo nemmeno al nostro migliore amico penso sia la prima regola qui dentro. Anche il fatto di crearsi due o tre profili non è proprio strano, soprattutto se uno è nel mezzo di una bufera familiare. Più profili possono servire a raccontare più o meno vari aspetti dello stesso rapporto, ma esposto con elementi diversi, per vedere se alla fine si arriva comunque alla stessa conclusione. Un po' come succede per gli esperimenti scientifici: fattori diversi, stesso risultato.


SI ,sono d'accordo tanti nick un solo coglione.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> scusa danny, ma non mi sembra che nessuno in questo forum si sia iscritto con nome e cognome. Il fatto di rimanere anonimi per raccontare particolari della nostra vita che non diremmo nemmeno al nostro migliore amico penso sia la prima regola qui dentro. *Anche il fatto di crearsi due o tre profili non è proprio strano, soprattutto se uno è nel mezzo di una bufera familiare*. Più profili possono servire a raccontare più o meno vari aspetti dello stesso rapporto, ma esposto con elementi diversi, per vedere se alla fine si arriva comunque alla stessa conclusione. Un po' come succede per gli esperimenti scientifici: fattori diversi, stesso risultato.


No, dai, per favore. Io ero in una brutta situazione, ma quest'idea non l'ho mai neppure pensata.
Se non si è sinceri su un forum, neppure qui, tra gente sconosciuta, nella vita… cosa si è?


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> scusa danny, ma non mi sembra che nessuno in questo forum si sia iscritto con nome e cognome. Il fatto di rimanere anonimi per raccontare particolari della nostra vita che non diremmo nemmeno al nostro migliore amico penso sia la prima regola qui dentro. Anche il fatto di crearsi due o tre profili non è proprio strano, soprattutto se uno è nel mezzo di una bufera familiare. Più profili possono servire a raccontare più o meno vari aspetti dello stesso rapporto, ma esposto con elementi diversi, per vedere se alla fine si arriva comunque alla stessa conclusione. *Un po' come succede per gli esperimenti scientifici: fattori diversi, stesso risultato*.



ma per favore!
Questa cosa mi fa incazzare. 
Ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI ,sono d'accordo tanti nick un solo coglione.


Tu sei un mago...io ancor di +...cosa ti avevo scritto..qualche ora fa???il 90% qua'dentro,e'colossale balla..


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tu sei un mago...io ancor di +...cosa ti avevo scritto..qualche ora fa???il 90% qua'dentro,e'colossale balla..



Ok.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ok.



Tu sei reale invece-


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tu sei reale invece-


Ma quanti siamo in realtà qui di reali?
Il 10%??????


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ok.


Allora hai visto?come individuo i coglioni io....nessuno.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Ma porca troia… quanto tempo perso.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Danny*



danny ha detto:


> Ma porca troia… quanto tempo perso.


Tu di coglioni non te ne intendi.Quando punto qualcuno...fidati sbaglio raramente.


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, dai, per favore. Io ero in una brutta situazione, ma quest'idea non l'ho mai neppure pensata.
> Se non si è sinceri su un forum, neppure qui, tra gente sconosciuta, nella vita… cosa si è?



Hai super ragione, e infatti per quanto possa sembrare strano, sono stato sempre sincero... che senso avrebbe altrimenti? 

Non capisco poi come si possa dare peso a certi utenti che oltre ad offendere non fanno, anche in situazioni estreme (vedi thread di Mauro), e poi ci si scandalizza perché uno racconta una realtà usando diversi account


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quanti siamo in realtà qui di reali?
> Il 10%??????
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Saremo 10-12 in tutto.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma porca troia… quanto tempo perso.



Non ti deprimere dai


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Hai super ragione, e infatti per quanto possa sembrare strano, sono stato sempre sincero... che senso avrebbe altrimenti?
> 
> Non capisco poi come si possa dare peso a certi utenti che oltre ad offendere non fanno, anche in situazioni estreme (vedi thread di Mauro), e poi ci si scandalizza perché uno racconta una realtà usando diversi account


Non ci si scandalizza ma diventi poco credibile...e alla fine non serve nemmeno a te perché non ricevi risposte serie a ció che scrivi


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci si scandalizza ma diventi poco credibile...e alla fine non serve nemmeno a te perché non ricevi risposte serie a ció che scrivi



sono stato sincero fin dall'inizio, e spero di aver ricevuto anche risposte serie.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> sono stato sincero fin dall'inizio, e spero di aver ricevuto anche risposte serie.


Allora non lo sei stato negli interventi con altri nick se appunto sei iscritto con più nick


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> scusa danny, ma non mi sembra che nessuno in questo forum si sia iscritto con nome e cognome. Il fatto di rimanere anonimi per raccontare particolari della nostra vita che non diremmo nemmeno al nostro migliore amico penso sia la prima regola qui dentro. *Anche il fatto di crearsi due o tre profili non è proprio strano, soprattutto se uno è nel mezzo di una bufera familiare. Più profili possono servire a raccontare più o meno vari aspetti dello stesso rapporto, ma esposto con elementi diversi, per vedere se alla fine si arriva comunque alla stessa conclusione. Un po' come succede per gli esperimenti scientifici: fattori diversi, stesso risultato*.


Ussignur.


----------



## danny (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Hai super ragione, e infatti per quanto possa sembrare strano, sono stato sempre sincero... che senso avrebbe altrimenti?
> 
> Non capisco poi come si possa dare peso a certi utenti che oltre ad offendere non fanno, anche in situazioni estreme (vedi thread di Mauro), e poi ci si scandalizza perché uno racconta una realtà usando diversi account



Allora Sandro etc etc, io son capitato qui qualche mese fa… ero sconvolto… mi trovavo in una situazione che stentavo a capire, ho scritto un sacco di minchiate in preda a ansia shock, ero fuori di testa e credo che tanti si ricordino i miei post iniziali, il mio d'esordio rileggendolo oggi lo trovo delirante, mi vergogno quasi di quello che scrissi… ma mai e poi mai mi sarei messo in quelle condizioni a fare esperimenti scientifici!!
Io volevo ritrovare la mia serenità, la mia famiglia, volevo stare bene, e perdere tempo qui a mischiare storie e nick… ma quando mai! Non dico che siamo tutti uguali, ma se si ha in mente un "fine", che è quello di capire cosa sta accadendo, non si mischiano le carte in tavola di fronte a chi ci dovrebbe aiutare. Ci si apre.
E chiudo qui.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> sono stato sincero fin dall'inizio, e spero di aver ricevuto anche risposte serie.



Dì chi sono gli altri nick e usane uno solo, questo è l'unico modo per riacquisire un minimo di credibilità, se ce l'hai.
E come dice Farfalla, da qualche parte qualcosa non l'hai raccontata come è.

Cmq gli altri nick verranno fuori presto, gli amministratori vedono da dove "vengono".


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> sono stato sincero fin dall'inizio, e spero di aver ricevuto anche risposte serie.



sì certo, però capisci che chi ti ha risposto seriamente non gradisce scoprire che hai messo in mezzo cloni?


----------



## Caciottina (1 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dì chi sono gli altri nick e usane uno solo, questo è l'unico modo per riacquisire un minimo di credibilità, se ce l'hai.
> E come dice Farfalla, da qualche parte qualcosa non l'hai raccontata come è.
> 
> Cmq gli altri nick verranno fuori presto, gli amministratori vedono da dove "vengono".



Ma questo è terrorismo


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Senti*



Sandro ha detto:


> sono stato sincero fin dall'inizio, e spero di aver ricevuto anche risposte serie.


Senti coglionazzo,ma di quale sincerità parli?Ma uno sincero non ha bisogno di cloni,la verità è che sei solo un emerito coglione.E tua moglie ha inteso bene chi sei...e non sbaglia mica a pisciarti in testa ogni giorno della sua vita.Ti meriti questo povera la mia testa di cazzo.Poi è oscuro che offende......


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Hai super ragione, e infatti per quanto possa sembrare strano, sono stato sempre sincero... che senso avrebbe altrimenti?
> 
> Non capisco poi come si possa dare peso a certi utenti che oltre ad offendere non fanno, anche in situazioni estreme (vedi thread di Mauro), e poi ci si scandalizza perché uno racconta una realtà usando diversi account


Ma vedi bene che se usi più account e più nick mica si capisce bene dove hai farloccato o no quindi per non sbagliare si giudica tutto inventato e bon la si finisce lì ...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> scusa danny, ma non mi sembra che nessuno in questo forum si sia iscritto con nome e cognome. Il fatto di rimanere anonimi per raccontare particolari della nostra vita che non diremmo nemmeno al nostro migliore amico penso sia la prima regola qui dentro. Anche il fatto di crearsi due o tre profili non è proprio strano, soprattutto se uno è nel mezzo di una bufera familiare. Più profili possono servire a raccontare più o meno vari aspetti dello stesso rapporto, ma esposto con elementi diversi, per vedere se alla fine si arriva comunque alla stessa conclusione. Un po' come succede per gli esperimenti scientifici: fattori diversi, stesso risultato.


Ah quindi sei uno scienziato ?!  scherzo, presentati con il tuo nick preferito e lascia perdere gli altri (nick) ... moriranno di morte propria lenta ma  indolore


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah quindi sei uno scienziato ?!  scherzo, presentati con il tuo nick preferito e lascia perdere gli altri (nick) ... moriranno di morte propria lenta ma  indolore


No ,è scientificamente un grandissimo cornutone contento di esserlo.


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> ma mai e poi mai mi sarei messo in quelle condizioni a fare esperimenti scientifici!!
> Io volevo ritrovare la mia serenità, la mia famiglia, volevo stare bene, e perdere tempo qui a mischiare storie e nick… ma quando mai! Non dico che siamo tutti uguali, ma se si ha in mente un "fine", che è quello di capire cosa sta accadendo, non si mischiano le carte in tavola di fronte a chi ci dovrebbe aiutare. Ci si apre.
> E chiudo qui.



Ok, quindi solo storie e reazioni standard. Ricevuto!

A parte questo, forse prima non sono stato abbastanza chiaro: non ho mischiato nessuna carta in tavola, ho sempre detto le cose per come stanno, solo che per farlo ho usato più di un account. Oltretutto, quando ho risposto ad altri thread, come Sandro, Pinco, Pallino, Ermenegildo e quello che è, ho sempre risposto comunque in modo serio, onesto e senza mai offendere nessuno.


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti coglionazzo,ma di quale sincerità parli?Ma uno sincero non ha bisogno di cloni,la verità è che sei solo un emerito coglione.E tua moglie ha inteso bene chi sei...e non sbaglia mica a pisciarti in testa ogni giorno della sua vita.Ti meriti questo povera la mia testa di cazzo.Poi è oscuro che offende......


Ma ti pare che sia sposato?


----------



## Nicka (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ok, quindi solo storie e reazioni standard. Ricevuto!
> 
> A parte questo, forse prima non sono stato abbastanza chiaro: non ho mischiato nessuna carta in tavola, ho sempre detto le cose per come stanno, solo che per farlo ho usato più di un account. Oltretutto, quando ho risposto ad altri thread, come Sandro, Pinco, Pallino, Ermenegildo e quello che è, ho sempre risposto comunque in modo serio, onesto e senza mai offendere nessuno.


Questa "confessione" è di seguito solo al fatto che l'Admin ha detto che può accorpare tutti i nick. Fermo restando che un admin può riconoscere tutti i nick e non c'è nemmeno bisogno che lo si dica, ma tu perchè hai tirato fuori la storia dei vari nomi che hai usato? Perchè sei stato sgamato, se no col piffero che lo dicevi...

Ecco quali sono le cose che fanno cascare le palle in un forum. Gente che gioca tanto per perdere tempo, lecito per carità...ma sappi che non so quanta credibilità riuscirai a recuperare.
Se per caso sei sposato (e ripeto SE) è meglio che ti metti al tavolino con tua moglie e prendi una decisione seria, perchè non esiste al mondo essere trattati come la presunta lei tratterebbe te. Fatevi vedere da uno bravo...


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

Ok Nicka


Grazie comunque a tutti quelli che hanno risposto in modo serio. Sono stati molto utili  e preziosi come sempre. 

Chiedo scusa per la sensazione di "presa in giro" dovuta ai multinick, ma assicuro che moralmente non ho preso in giro nessuno. 

ho trovato coerenza tra le risposte (quelle serie) date in questo thread e quelle date in altro thread. Dovrei iniziare a lavorare su quelle. 

Grazie, e scusate ancora :up:


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci si scandalizza ma diventi poco credibile...e alla fine non serve nemmeno a te perché non ricevi risposte serie a ció che scrivi


Quoto.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Allora Sandro etc etc, io son capitato qui qualche mese fa… ero sconvolto… mi trovavo in una situazione che stentavo a capire, ho scritto un sacco di minchiate in preda a ansia shock, ero fuori di testa e credo che tanti si ricordino i miei post iniziali, il mio d'esordio rileggendolo oggi lo trovo delirante, mi vergogno quasi di quello che scrissi… ma mai e poi mai mi sarei messo in quelle condizioni a fare esperimenti scientifici!!
> Io volevo ritrovare la mia serenità, la mia famiglia, volevo stare bene, e perdere tempo qui a mischiare storie e nick… ma quando mai! Non dico che siamo tutti uguali, ma se si ha in mente un "fine", che è quello di capire cosa sta accadendo, non si mischiano le carte in tavola di fronte a chi ci dovrebbe aiutare. Ci si apre.
> E chiudo qui.


Questo mi è piaciuto! :up:


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sì certo, però capisci che chi ti ha risposto seriamente non gradisce scoprire che hai messo in mezzo cloni?


Quoto.


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah quindi sei uno scienziato ?!  scherzo, presentati con il tuo nick preferito e lascia perdere gli altri (nick) ... moriranno di morte propria lenta ma * indolore *


Sei sicura?


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> scusa danny, ma non mi sembra che nessuno in questo forum si sia iscritto con nome e cognome. Il fatto di rimanere anonimi per raccontare particolari della nostra vita che non diremmo nemmeno al nostro migliore amico penso sia la prima regola qui dentro. Anche il fatto di crearsi due o tre profili non è proprio strano, soprattutto se uno è nel mezzo di una bufera familiare. Più profili possono servire a raccontare più o meno vari aspetti dello stesso rapporto, ma esposto con elementi diversi, per vedere se alla fine si arriva comunque alla stessa conclusione. Un po' come succede per gli esperimenti scientifici: fattori diversi, stesso risultato.


6 un cazzaro.    ogni altra considerazione è superflua.   se vuoi,posso accorpare tutti i nick,ma solo se ti scusi con il forum e ammetti di averci preso per il culo


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma quanti siamo in realtà qui di reali?
> ...


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ok Nicka
> 
> 
> Grazie comunque a tutti quelli che hanno risposto in modo serio. Sono stati molto utili  e preziosi come sempre.
> ...


Per curiosità:quali altre 3d hai aperto? Ma che vita è? Ma non si riesce ad essere se stessi nemmeno da anonimi?Figurati come si è realmente....


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

Scusa perplesso, ma dopo questo mio intervento



Sandro ha detto:


> Grazie comunque a tutti quelli che hanno risposto in modo serio. Sono stati molto utili e preziosi come sempre.
> 
> *Chiedo scusa* per la sensazione di "presa in giro" dovuta ai multinick, ma assicuro che moralmente *non ho preso in giro nessuno.*
> 
> Grazie, e *scusate ancora* :up:



tu posti quest'altro



perplesso ha detto:


> 6 un cazzaro.    ogni altra considerazione è superflua.   se vuoi,posso accorpare tutti i nick,ma solo *se ti scusi con il forum* e *ammetti di averci preso per il culo*



la richiesta del primo neretto mi sembra di averla già esaudita spontaneamente. Per il secondo neretto non posso accontentarti, perché come sto continuando a ripetere, *non ho preso in giro nessuno*, *ho usato nick diversi ma ho sempre e solo detto la verità. *​


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Scusa perplesso, ma dopo questo mio intervento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peccato che nessun altro nick ha raccontato una storia come la tua. Quindi....


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Scusa perplesso, ma dopo questo mio intervento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evidentemente tu e noi abbiamo un diverso concetto del non prendere in giro il prossimo.

Tieni presente che so quali sono gli altri tuoi cloni.     Ti devo chiedere formalmente di decidere con quale di essi vuoi permanere su Tradinet,perchè capirai da solo che non posso concederti il lusso di 3-4 nick contemporanei

Sulle scuse,si esprimeranno i forumisti


----------



## Sterminator (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Evidentemente tu e noi abbiamo un diverso concetto del non prendere in giro il prossimo.
> 
> Tieni presente che so quali sono gli altri tuoi cloni.     Ti devo chiedere formalmente di decidere con quale di essi vuoi permanere su Tradinet,perchè capirai da solo che non posso concederti il lusso di 3-4 nick contemporanei
> 
> Sulle scuse,si esprimeranno i forumisti


1 mese de ban a sto pezzo de cornuto...

e ce pagasse cappuccino e cornetto tutte le mattine a me e a Oscuro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Scusa perplesso, ma dopo questo mio intervento
> 
> tu posti quest'altro
> 
> la richiesta del primo neretto mi sembra di averla già esaudita spontaneamente. Per il secondo neretto non posso accontentarti, perché come sto continuando a ripetere, *non ho preso in giro nessuno*, *ho usato nick diversi ma ho sempre e solo detto la verità. *​


Avrai anche chiesto scusa, ma la mia impressione è che non sei pentito.  Come quando Figlia mi chiede scusa, ma capisco che lo fa solo per la  paghetta settimanale... :mrgreen:

Raccontare la propria storia con multinick è un po' prendere in giro... anche se hai detto sempre la verità...



farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato che nessun altro nick ha raccontato una storia come la tua. Quindi....


Io la butto lì: Tobia? E' solo una mia sensazione... :smile:


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 1 mese de ban a sto pezzo de cornuto...
> 
> e ce pagasse cappuccino e cornetto tutte le mattine a me e a Oscuro...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi sa che Oscuro vorrà anche qualcosa d'altro...


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2014)

Chiarita la faccenda.  Ora chiudo il 3d?  a voi l'ultima parola


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Chiarita la faccenda.  Ora chiudo il 3d?  a voi l'ultima parola


Perchè chiuderlo? Ci hanno scritto utenti veri


----------



## Tobia (1 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Peccato che nessun altro nick ha raccontato una storia come la tua. Quindi....



nell'altro thread ho parlato solo dei tradimenti. In questo thread ,se ci pensi, continuavo a dire di non voler parlare dei tradimenti ma di volermi concentrare su altri particolari. Particolari che non avevo raccontato nell'altro thread. quindi...


----------



## gas (1 Aprile 2014)

è in questo 3d che ci si prende per il culo?

allora posso chiamare l'amico Oscuro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> *nell'altro thread ho parlato solo dei tradimenti*. In questo thread ,se ci pensi, continuavo a dire di non voler parlare dei tradimenti ma di volermi concentrare su altri particolari. Particolari che non avevo raccontato nell'altro thread. quindi...



ma quale?:singleeye:

metti gli altri tuoi nick così si capisce


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> nell'altro thread ho parlato solo dei tradimenti. In questo thread ,se ci pensi, continuavo a dire di non voler parlare dei tradimenti ma di volermi concentrare su altri particolari. Particolari che non avevo raccontato nell'altro thread. quindi...


MA CONTINUI A RISPONDERE? Ma guarda che hai una (ma anche 2 e 3 e ....) faccia
tosta incredibile!Vai a cagare va....te e i tuoi cloni!


----------



## Fantastica (1 Aprile 2014)

*Questo qui*

... è quello che ci ha la moglie che si fa infilare a nastro a Zanzibar, manco mi ricordo come si chiamava.
Ma è lui. Si accettano scommesse:mexican::carneval::carneval:


----------



## gas (1 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... è quello che ci ha la moglie che si fa infilare a nastro a Zanzibar, manco mi ricordo come si chiamava.
> Ma è lui. Si accettano scommesse:mexican::carneval::carneval:


ma bisogna andare fino a Zanzibar per infilare? un posticino più vicino non c'è?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Sei sicura?


Ma non so dici che soffriranno ?


----------



## lolapal (1 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non so dici che soffriranno ?


lentamente e inesorabilmente...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> lentamente e inesorabilmente...


Una prece :carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Hai mica un cugino che vive in provincia di Savona che si chiama Bender?


Ma Bender abita in provincia di Savona???


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2014)

*Sandro*



Sandro ha detto:


> nell'altro thread ho parlato solo dei tradimenti. In questo thread ,se ci pensi, continuavo a dire di non voler parlare dei tradimenti ma di volermi concentrare su altri particolari. Particolari che non avevo raccontato nell'altro thread. quindi...


Adesso ti è chiaro perchè tua moglie prende fiumi di cazzo a cascata?Sei un coglione.Per me sei completamente in malafede.Purtroppo di coglioni qui dentro già siamo al completo.Addio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2014)

Scusate la tontaggine... Ma quindi questo Sandro sarebbe il mio amico Tobia? Quello che adesso erano tutte rose e fiori e felici e contenti forever and ever e si incazzava pure se io non ci credevo e adesso viene fuori che dopo cena deve togliersi dalle palle?


----------



## Eratò (1 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Scusate la tontaggine... Ma quindi questo Sandro sarebbe il mio amico Tobia? Quello che adesso erano tutte rose e fiori e felici e contenti forever and ever e si incazzava pure se io non ci credevo e adesso viene fuori che dopo cena deve togliersi dalle palle?


Pare di si.E che inoltre ha chiuso il 3d dandoci degli ipocriti:incazzato:Ma che coglione!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2014)

Tobia perché dicevi che andava tutto a meraviglia e ora dici queste cose? Eh? L'amante di Rimini quando è saltato fuori? E le cene? E tu che te ne devi andare dopo cena?


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sto forum sta diventando qualcosa di irreale,volano cazzi ovunque,pecorine,culi sfranti,ma andare a cena no,non va bene.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Ma che cazzo succede qui dentro?:mrgreen:


Spregiudicare un culo non è così intimo... non vi vedete neppure in faccia!! essů via... non essè pignolo! come si è antichi!







:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Chiarita la faccenda.  Ora chiudo il 3d?  a voi l'ultima parola


Più che altro penso che sia meglio sapere quali siano i nick arrivati a sto punto.

Essendo che potrebbe riprenderci per i fondelli.. o provvedi ad eliminarli? 

Ma non c'è su questo forum un meccanismo di tutela che fa iscrivere anche in base all'indirizzo ip? Così per sapere non me ne intendo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> 40 io e 39 lei



Poi dici che non hai preso per il culo nessuno! Ma se la tua donna aveva 50 anni!


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Clementine*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Poi dici che non hai preso per il culo nessuno! Ma se la tua donna aveva 50 anni!


E vabbè tanto c'era il solito coglione a dargli anche manforte no?il vostro caro conte....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora sei l amico del cuore


assolutamente no, ho dato solo un mio parere... palesemente ironico. Non si caccia fuori di casa nemmeno il cane, figuriamoci un marito...


----------



## Tobia (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Non si caccia fuori di casa nemmeno il cane, figuriamoci un marito...



Ragazzi, non ho mai detto che mi ha buttato fuori di casa "a calci" per rimanere sola con "l'amico": lui voleva confidarsi dei tradimenti della moglie con una carissima amica, mia moglie. Ai tempi non c'era tradinet, e si doveva andare per forza dall'amico/a per sfogarsi.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



Sandro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, non ho mai detto che mi ha buttato fuori di casa "a calci" per rimanere sola con "l'amico": lui voleva confidarsi dei tradimenti della moglie con una carissima amica, mia moglie. Ai tempi non c'era tradinet, e si doveva andare per forza dall'amico/a per sfogarsi.


Ma stai ancora qui?ancora?


----------



## Tobia (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma stai ancora qui?ancora?




Io sono ancora qui perché mi trovo in piena bufera coniugale e ho bisogno di sfogarmi. 

e tu, oltre che per offendere e fare interventi inutili, per quale motivo sei ancora qui? seriamente, perché sei nel forum?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> scusa danny, ma non mi sembra che nessuno in questo forum si sia iscritto con nome e cognome. Il fatto di rimanere anonimi per raccontare particolari della nostra vita che non diremmo nemmeno al nostro migliore amico penso sia la prima regola qui dentro. *Anche il fatto di crearsi due o tre profili non è proprio strano, soprattutto se uno è nel mezzo di una bufera familiare. Più profili possono servire a raccontare più o meno vari aspetti dello stesso rapporto, ma esposto con elementi diversi, per vedere se alla fine si arriva comunque alla stessa conclusione.* Un po' come succede per gli esperimenti scientifici: fattori diversi, stesso risultato.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH bella, veramente carina, bravo


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Ragazzi, *non ho mai detto che mi ha buttato fuori di casa "a calci" per rimanere sola con "l'amico"*: lui voleva confidarsi dei tradimenti della moglie con una carissima amica, mia moglie. Ai tempi non c'era tradinet, e si doveva andare per forza dall'amico/a per sfogarsi.


ah beh... allora la cosa si ridimensiona... :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma quanti siamo in realtà qui di reali?
> Il 10%??????


no dai, Danny, sono i fake che spesso sono sempre gli stessi.:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma bisogna andare fino a Zanzibar per infilare? un posticino più vicino non c'è?


eh ma vuoi mettere i tramonti di Zanzibar?


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH bella, veramente carina, bravo


Sbri però è vero
tanti utenti ritornano
con nomi diversi cambiando
a grandi linee la loro storia
il perchè è del tutto personale
in molti casi non credo
sia per prendere in giro
gli altri utenti, ma forse
per tutelarli (da cosa?)
o per il senso di vergogna(?)
di ritrovarsi immersi
sempre nella stessa situazione
senza riuscire a risoverla


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Pare di si.E che inoltre ha chiuso il 3d dandoci degli ipocriti:incazzato:Ma che coglione!


apperò
e perchè tacciare
di ipocrisia?


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Perchè*



Sandro ha detto:


> Io sono ancora qui perché mi trovo in piena bufera coniugale e ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
> 
> e tu, oltre che per offendere e fare interventi inutili, per quale motivo sei ancora qui? seriamente, perché sei nel forum?


Io godo a prendere per il culo cialtroni ed imbelli come te.Bufera coniugale?hai una moglie che ha fatto una collezione di frenuli da paura..... ai cazzi da del tu serenamente, ma di quale bufera scrivi?Sfogati davanti ad uno specchio o dentro un armadio mentre tua moglie sta pendendo filoncini di carne a raso,che hai da sfogarti?cosa?ma piantala.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Sbri però è vero
> tanti utenti ritornano
> con nomi diversi cambiando
> a grandi linee la loro storia
> ...


io Flavia ti adoro perchè devi essere un persona tanto ma tanto buona, empatica e tollerante e lo sto dicendo con il cuore.
Ma il nostro amico qui ci sta gioiosamente perculando da settimane. A questo punto, fosse in buona fede, ci svelerebbe gli altri nick. Ma non è in buona fede.


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Io sono ancora qui perché mi trovo in piena bufera coniugale e ho bisogno di sfogarmi.
> 
> e tu, oltre che per offendere e fare interventi inutili, per quale motivo sei ancora qui? seriamente, perché sei nel forum?


Esiste anche la psicoterapia familiare sai? Ma dove vivete? A Zanzibar?! P.S:la psicoterapeuta non offendera e non sara ipocrita perche e il suo lavoro gestire le coppie in piena bufera...Adesso finitela tutti i cloni a rompere le palle


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io Flavia ti adoro perchè devi essere un persona tanto ma tanto buona, empatica e tollerante e lo sto dicendo con il cuore.
> Ma il nostro amico qui ci sta gioiosamente perculando da settimane. A questo punto, fosse in buona fede, ci svelerebbe gli altri nick. Ma non è in buona fede.


non ho seguito la vicenda
dello zanzibar
in questo caso sicuramente
è come dici tu
e no, non sono buona
magari lo fossi
:smile:


----------



## Tobia (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io Flavia ti adoro perchè devi essere un persona tanto ma tanto buona, empatica e tollerante e lo sto dicendo con il cuore.
> Ma il nostro amico qui ci sta gioiosamente perculando da settimane. A questo punto, fosse in buona fede, ci svelerebbe gli altri nick. Ma non è in buona fede.



c'è solo un altro nick, e pare l'abbiamo già capito tutti


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> Io sono ancora qui perché mi trovo in piena bufera coniugale e ho bisogno di sfogarmi.



ok. allora tira le palle e dicci tutti i nick con cui sei iscritto. poi ne possiamo riparlare


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Nooo*



Sandro ha detto:


> c'è solo un altro nick, e pare l'abbiamo già capito tutti


No ,ce ne sono altri 3...cornutazzo mio.


----------



## Tobia (2 Aprile 2014)

questo è un bellissimo forum, peccato solo che quasi tutti i thread vengono puntualmente rovinati dai soliti ***** pieni di rabbia repressa.


come per tutti i forum, giustamente anche in tradinet il regolamento vieta le offese dirette ad altri utenti. Non capisco perché ai soliti noti invece è permessa la continua violazione del regolamento. Io sono stato giustamente ripreso per i cloni, che sono stati prontamente cancellati. Chiedo ufficialmente al moderatore perché non vengono presi provvedimenti anche nei confronti degli utenti che offendono in continuazione.


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> questo è un bellissimo forum, peccato solo che quasi tutti i thread vengono puntualmente rovinati dai soliti ***** pieni di rabbia repressa.
> 
> 
> *come per tutti i forum, giustamente anche in tradinet il regolamento vieta le offese dirette ad altri utenti.* Non capisco perché ai soliti noti invece è permessa la continua violazione del regolamento. Io sono stato giustamente ripreso per i cloni, che sono stati prontamente cancellati. Chiedo ufficialmente al moderatore perché non vengono presi provvedimenti anche nei confronti degli utenti che offendono continuamente.



Tranquillo, su questo si fanno eccezioni.........:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> questo è un bellissimo forum, peccato solo che quasi tutti i thread vengono puntualmente rovinati dai soliti ***** pieni di rabbia repressa.
> 
> 
> come per tutti i forum, giustamente anche in tradinet il regolamento vieta le offese dirette ad altri utenti. Non capisco perché ai soliti noti invece è permessa la continua violazione del regolamento. Io sono stato giustamente ripreso per i cloni, che sono stati prontamente cancellati. Chiedo ufficialmente al moderatore perché non vengono presi provvedimenti anche nei confronti degli utenti che offendono continuamente.


eccomi sono una moderatrice!!! ma moderome stessa, come tutti ci automoderiamo, in sostanza e' un forum automoderato.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Sandro*



Sandro ha detto:


> questo è un bellissimo forum, peccato solo che quasi tutti i thread vengono puntualmente rovinati dai soliti ***** pieni di rabbia repressa.
> 
> 
> come per tutti i forum, giustamente anche in tradinet il regolamento vieta le offese dirette ad altri utenti. Non capisco perché ai soliti noti invece è permessa la continua violazione del regolamento. Io sono stato giustamente ripreso per i cloni, che sono stati prontamente cancellati. Chiedo ufficialmente al moderatore perché non vengono presi provvedimenti anche nei confronti degli utenti che offendono in continuazione.


Ma allora sei proprio un coglione da competizione vero?cornuto e coglione.Tu vieni qui dentro sperando di prenderci per i fondelli...,vieni scoperto come ogni comunissimo coglione,e adesso ti risenti se ti viene dato del coglione?fammi capire nel darti del coglione dove sta l'offesa?io ti sto scrivendo paro paro il tuo stato sociale,sei un emerito coglione,mi sembra che anche tua moglie ti tratti da coglione,se sei un coglione è colpa mia?guarda che ad essere coglioni non c'è nulla di male,io sono alto,quello ha i capelli biondi,quell'altro è grasso,tu sei un coglione,punto!Fammi capire da coglione quale sei dov'è l'offesa adesso.


----------



## Tobia (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma allora sei proprio un coglione da competizione vero?cornuto e coglione.Tu vieni qui dentro sperando di prenderci per i fondelli...,vieni scoperto come ogni comunissimo coglione,e adesso ti risenti se ti viene dato del coglione?fammi capire nel darti del coglione dove sta l'offesa?io ti sto scrivendo paro paro il tuo stato sociale,sei un emerito coglione,mi sembra che anche tua moglie ti tratti da coglione,se sei un coglione è colpa mia?guarda che ad essere coglioni non c'è nulla di male,io sono alto,quello ha i capelli biondi,quell'altro è grasso,tu sei un coglione,punto!Fammi capire da coglione quale sei dov'è l'offesa adesso.



sei solo un TROLL autorizzato. Non fai *mai* interventi sensati e utili. Sfoghi le tue frustrazioni offendendo gli utenti. Mi fai pena perché ti immagino come una povero derelitto umano, solo e abbandonato dalla società. La tua unica finestra sul mondo è questo forum. Ti nutri dei drammi degli altri per non essere divorato dalla tua stessa nullità.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Sandro ha detto:


> sei solo un TROLL autorizzato. Non ho *mai* letto una tua risposta sensata. Sfoghi le tue frustrazioni offendendo gli utenti. Mi fai pena perché ti immagino come una povero derelitto umano, solo e abbandonato dalla società. La tua unica finestra sul mondo è questo forum. Ti nutri dei drammi degli altri per non essere divorato dalla tua stessa nullità.


Ascolta coglione!Io sto qui dentro da svariato tempo,le mie risposte sono sensate per chi non ha una natura da coglione come la tua.Sono contento di farti pena, significa stare dalla parte giusta,se avessi un minimo della tua stima mi preoccuperei per davvero.Faresti meglio ad immaginare la tua vita rendendola un minimo più decorosa,quello solo e abbandonato sei tu,tua moglie mi sembra abbia chiaramente capito il grande coglione che sei,e sta facendo incetta di prepuzi alle tue spalle,forse neanche più di tanto visto quello che vali.Il tuo un dramma?l'essere coglione non è mai un dramma,è solo una caratteristica basica del proprio essere e in te questa caratteristica è decisamente pronunciata.Fatti un giretto dentro un ospedale che i drammi sono ben altri,accetta il tuo essere coglione e impara a conviverci.Vai in pace.:up:


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> questo è un bellissimo forum, peccato solo che quasi tutti i thread vengono puntualmente rovinati dai soliti ***** pieni di rabbia repressa.
> 
> 
> come per tutti i forum, giustamente anche in tradinet il regolamento vieta le offese dirette ad altri utenti. Non capisco perché ai soliti noti invece è permessa la continua violazione del regolamento. Io sono stato giustamente ripreso per i cloni, che sono stati prontamente cancellati. Chiedo ufficialmente al moderatore perché non vengono presi provvedimenti anche nei confronti degli utenti che offendono in continuazione.


Senti se qualcuno va moderato qui quello sei proprio
tu...Ma con che coraggio ti vieni anche lamentare?
Ma non ti vergogni?Vedi che sei indesiderato e rimani?Oscuro e stato anche gentile con te
Risolvi i tuoi problemi al di fuori di qui perché un forum non e il posto
adatto ma fatti visitare da uno bravo...


----------



## Tobia (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Io sto qui dentro da svariato tempo*



e ancora non ti sei stufato di scrivere cagate senza utilità?


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Sandro ha detto:


> e ancora non ti sei stufato di scrivere cagate senza utilità?


Darti del coglione è solo una verità, adoro scrivere verità.Fanne tesoro,vedrai che ti servirà.Fidati!


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Senti se qualcuno va moderato qui quello sei proprio
> tu...Ma con che coraggio ti vieni anche lamentare?
> Ma non ti vergogni?Vedi che sei indesiderato e rimani?Oscuro e stato anche gentile con te
> Risolvi i tuoi problemi al di fuori di qui perché un forum non e il posto
> adatto ma fatti visitare da uno bravo...


no dai indesiderato no
piuttosto dovrebbe fare chiarezza
e ripartire su nuove basi:smile:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Senti se qualcuno va moderato qui quello sei proprio
> tu...Ma con che coraggio ti vieni anche lamentare?
> Ma non ti vergogni?Vedi che sei indesiderato e rimani?Oscuro e stato anche gentile con te
> Risolvi i tuoi problemi al di fuori di qui perché un forum non e il posto
> adatto ma fatti visitare da uno bravo...



Bè, sinceramente, io mi sento presa in giro, ma se abbandona gli altri nick -cosa che mi sembra sia stata già fatta- e va avanti in modo diverso da prima, per me può tranquillamente restare.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> no dai indesiderato no
> piuttosto dovrebbe fare chiarezza
> e ripartire su nuove basi:smile:



Ecco 

E magari smetterla di fare l'incompreso?


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma allora sei proprio un coglione da competizione vero?cornuto e coglione.Tu vieni qui dentro sperando di prenderci per i fondelli...,vieni scoperto come ogni comunissimo coglione,e adesso ti risenti se ti viene dato del coglione?fammi capire nel darti del coglione dove sta l'offesa?io ti sto scrivendo paro paro il tuo stato sociale,sei un emerito coglione,mi sembra che anche tua moglie ti tratti da coglione,se sei un coglione è colpa mia?*guarda che ad essere coglioni non c'è nulla di male,io sono alto,quello ha i capelli biondi,quell'altro è grasso,tu sei un coglione,punto!*Fammi capire da coglione quale sei dov'è l'offesa adesso.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> e ancora non ti sei stufato di scrivere cagate senza utilità?



cioè ci hai presi tutti per il culo e ti permetti pure di giudicare? ma la smetti


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, sinceramente, io mi sento presa in giro, ma se abbandona gli altri nick -cosa che mi sembra sia stata già fatta- e va avanti in modo diverso da prima, per me può tranquillamente restare.


Uno che s' inventa le storie e le spaccia per realta sviluppandole al ennesima potenza si chiama mitomane ed ha bisogno di aiuto...
Io non mi fiderei piu....Mah...


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Saresti così gentile da spiegarmi dove sono le mie offese?Uno è coglione,si pone da emerito coglione e si offende se viene trattato da coglione.Proprio non capisco....giuro!


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Saresti così gentile da spiegarmi dove sono le mie offese?Uno è coglione,si pone da emerito coglione e si offende se viene trattato da coglione*.Proprio non capisco*....giuro!


sei proprio limitato guarda :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> sei proprio limitato guarda :rotfl:


Quello sicuro.:rotfl:


----------



## Tobia (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Darti del coglione è solo una verità, adoro scrivere verità.Fanne tesoro,vedrai che ti servirà.Fidati!



ripeti sempre le stesse cose (senza senso), le stesse battute... forse hai 80 anni e questo spiegherebbe tante cose. In ogni caso sei una persona poco interessante intellettualmente e inutile per chi cerca consigli utili e intelligenti. 

Per favore, lascia scrivere quelli che hanno cose interessanti da dire. Grazie!


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> ripeti sempre le stesse cose (senza senso), le stesse battute... forse hai 80 anni e questo spiegherebbe tante cose. In ogni caso sei una persona poco interessante intellettualmente e inutile per chi cerca consigli utili e intelligenti.
> 
> Per favore, lascia scrivere quelli che *hanno cose interessanti da dire*. Grazie!


tipo te, ad esempio?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

scusami caro Sandro, potresti cortesemente rispondere a questa domanda: perché due gg fa hai detto che tu e la tua compagna avete superato alla grande la crisi, che state benissimo, scopate alla grande, e quando io ti ho detto che non ci credevo ti sei risentito e mi hai detto che le mie erano proiezioni autobiografiche? Adesso dici che stai vivendo un dramma... Allora?​


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> ripeti sempre le stesse cose (senza senso), le stesse battute... forse hai 80 anni e questo spiegherebbe tante cose. In ogni caso sei una persona poco interessante intellettualmente e inutile per chi cerca consigli utili e intelligenti.
> 
> Per favore, lascia scrivere quelli che hanno cose interessanti da dire. Grazie!


Da quando sei troppo impegnato a rispondere qui
alcuni 3d sono rimasti senza "padrone"....I dubbi del amore
tradito li hai risolti o non ancora? Visto che sei sincero e non vuoi
piu prendere in giro rispondi.Era tuo quel 3d?


----------



## Tobia (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tipo te, ad esempio?



no... io sono qui per avere risposte utili e intelligenti, come quelle di danny, per esempio.


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ecco
> 
> E magari smetterla di fare l'incompreso?


Incompreso?
alla Comencini?:smile:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> no... io sono qui per avere risposte utili e intelligenti, come quelle di danny, per esempio.



Quando scenderai dal piedistallo e la smetterai di fare la povera vittima, forse ne potremmo parlare. forse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> ripeti sempre le stesse cose (senza senso), le stesse battute... forse hai 80 anni e questo spiegherebbe tante cose. In ogni caso sei una persona poco interessante intellettualmente e inutile per chi cerca consigli utili e intelligenti.
> 
> Per favore, lascia scrivere quelli che hanno cose interessanti da dire. Grazie!


ssssenta quell'uomo... lei e la legione dalla quale è posseduto... io già vi dissi al tempo che vi eravate infilati nella tana della volpe pensando di essere furbi.
Ora.
Non è che qui venga richiesto il codice fiscale.
Ma come in ogni luogo, si pretende il rispetto.
Perchè, vedi, alcuni che stanno qua... stanno qua perchè di esser presi per il culo non han più voglia.
Ed alcuni, a certi furbetti, mangiano la pastasciutta sulla testa.
Quindi, quello che devi fare lo sai, non stare a chiamare i numi tutelari ad intercedere perchè qua, sei nell'Olimpo.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Sandro ha detto:


> ripeti sempre le stesse cose (senza senso), le stesse battute... forse hai 80 anni e questo spiegherebbe tante cose. In ogni caso sei una persona poco interessante intellettualmente e inutile per chi cerca consigli utili e intelligenti.
> 
> Per favore, lascia scrivere quelli che hanno cose interessanti da dire. Grazie!


In effetti ripeto spesso ai coglioni quanto sono coglioni, come fare a dare un consiglio utile ed intelligente ad un coglione come te che non sarebbe in grado di percepirne un eventuale profondità,un eventuale giovamento?la questione nella sua semplicità non è quanti anni ha oscuro,ma quanto sei coglione tu alla tua età,che potrebbe essere qualsiasi,ma saresti comunque troppo coglione.Ti è chiaro vero?ti sto scrivendo una cosa interessante ed utile,sei un coglione,cerca di capirne le cause,cerca di capirne le concause,cerca di capire la natura del tuo essere profondamente e insanamente coglione,le dinamiche intrinseche del tuo status da coglione,quanto influisce il tuo essere coglione nei tuo rapporti sociali,devi lavorare sul tuo essere coglione e avrai le risposte che cerchi.:up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> scusami caro Sandro, potresti cortesemente rispondere a questa domanda: perché due gg fa hai detto che tu e la tua compagna avete superato alla grande la crisi, che state benissimo, scopate alla grande, e quando io ti ho detto che non ci credevo ti sei risentito e mi hai detto che le mie erano proiezioni autobiografiche? Adesso dici che stai vivendo un dramma... Allora?​


Mi vuoi rispondere?


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi vuoi rispondere?



non ha cose intelligenti da dire:mrgreen:


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2014)

*Era tuo o no quel 3d?*



Sandro ha detto:


> ripeti sempre le stesse cose (senza senso), le stesse battute... forse hai 80 anni e questo spiegherebbe tante cose. In ogni caso sei una persona poco interessante intellettualmente e inutile per chi cerca consigli utili e intelligenti.
> 
> Per favore, lascia scrivere quelli che hanno cose interessanti da dire. Grazie!


Ma rispondi? O ti vergogni di ammettere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi vuoi rispondere?


tesora ma tu sei un'inguaribile ottimista:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non ha cose intelligenti da dire:mrgreen:


Sta riflettendo su quanto è coglione...!


----------



## Tobia (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti ripeto spesso ai coglioni quanto sono coglioni, come fare a dare un consiglio utile ed intelligente ad un coglione come te che non sarebbe in grado di percepirne un eventuale profondità,un eventuale giovamento?la questione nella sua semplicità non è quanti anni ha oscuro,ma quanto sei coglione tu alla tua età,che potrebbe essere qualsiasi,ma saresti comunque troppo coglione.Ti è chiaro vero?ti sto scrivendo una cosa interessante ed utile,sei un coglione,cerca di capirne le cause,cerca di capirne le concause,cerca di capire la natura del tuo essere profondamente e insanamente coglione,le dinamiche intrinseche del tuo status da coglione,quanto influisce il tuo essere coglione nei tuo rapporti sociali,devi lavorare sul tuo essere coglione e avrai le risposte che cerchi.:up:




si, si, ok...non ho letto quello che hai scritto sopra... ma lo immagino. 


Penso che lo scopo del thread si sia esaurito da un pezzo. Le risposte utili sono state date. Ormai c'è spazio solo per le cagate, e quelle non sono utili a nessuno.

Ora meglio tornare a lavorare... buona giornata a tutti


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ssssenta quell'uomo... lei e la legione dalla quale è posseduto... io già vi dissi al tempo che vi eravate infilati nella tana della volpe pensando di essere furbi.
> Ora.
> Non è che qui venga richiesto il codice fiscale.
> Ma come in ogni luogo,* si pretende il rispetto.*
> ...


si pretende rispetto ...
dici bene ...

peccato sempre dagli altri...


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Sandro*



Sandro ha detto:


> si, si, ok...non ho letto quello che hai scritto sopra... ma lo immagino.
> 
> 
> Penso che lo scopo del thread si sia esaurito da un pezzo. Le risposte utili sono state date. Ormai c'è spazio solo per le cagate, e quelle non sono utili a nessuno.
> ...


Si,ma ti è chiaro che sei dannatamente  coglione?


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Mi vuoi rispondere?


Troppo impegnato a prendersi del coglione da Oscuro...:mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma ti è chiaro che sei dannatamente  coglione?


penso l'abbia capito......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> si, si, ok...non ho letto quello che hai scritto sopra... ma lo immagino.
> 
> 
> Penso che lo scopo del thread si sia esaurito da un pezzo. Le risposte utili sono state date. Ormai c'è spazio solo per le cagate, e quelle non sono utili a nessuno.
> ...



Eh no, scusa eh, io ti ho fatto una domanda con cortesia e gentilezza e tu non mi rispondi e poi dici che sono tutti maleducati.


e dire che ti avevo pure invitato a cena per farti conoscere tutti i membri della famosa e temuta cricca milanese! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> si pretende rispetto ...
> dici bene ...
> 
> peccato sempre dagli altri...


beh, insomma. Parlando a titolo personale, perchè non potrei fare altrimenti, io qui non ho mai mancato di rispetto a nessuno che non l'avesse fatto prima con me.
Ma queste sono cagate, l'importante è che 'sti fenomeni capiscano che fenomeni non sono.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Homer*



Homer ha detto:


> penso l'abbia capito......


Non sarei così ottimista,rileggendo forse non sono stato chiaro.Purtroppo la mia diplomazia mi condiziona spesso,faccio sempre difficoltà a dare del coglione ai coglioni.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh no, scusa eh, io ti ho fatto una domanda con cortesia e gentilezza e tu non mi rispondi e poi dici che sono tutti maleducati.
> 
> 
> e *dire che ti avevo pure invitato a cena* per farti conoscere tutti i membri della famosa e temuta cricca milanese! :rotfl:


ma che gente frequenti


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> si, si, ok...non ho letto quello che hai scritto sopra... ma lo immagino.
> 
> 
> Penso che lo scopo del thread si sia esaurito da un pezzo. Le risposte utili sono state date. Ormai c'è spazio solo per le cagate, e quelle non sono utili a nessuno.
> ...


LAVORARE? Ma tu non eri quello
disoccupato mantenuto dalla moglie che si faceva pagare il viaggio in Thailandia per farsi fare le seghe dai trans thailandesi?!!!! Tu sei Sandro, Tobia, Gimmy e chissà chi altro...Sei un caso clinico e proverai a tornare con un altro nick...Madonna santa!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che gente frequenti


A me non da mai retta


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh, insomma. Parlando a titolo personale, perchè non potrei fare altrimenti, io qui non ho mai mancato di rispetto a nessuno che non l'avesse fatto prima con me.
> Ma queste sono cagate, l'importante è che 'sti fenomeni capiscano che fenomeni non sono.



Come non lo capiscono altri ...
ed hanno un seguito ...


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Luna*



lunaiena ha detto:


> Come non lo capiscono altri ...
> ed hanno un seguito ...


Qui tutti hanno un seguito....L'importante  e dare  "seguito" alle cose giuste.Credo che se uno entra qui dentro prendendo in giro le persone.... beccarsi del coglione ci possa stare.La cosa sbagliata e quando un cialtrone che fa cose ingiuste ha un"seguito"quando si diverte ad affossare qualche utente a lui poco gradito, e"il seguito"l'aiuta in questa vile porcata,bisogna solo decidere quale cause sposare.O no?


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me non da mai retta


magari dovrebbe iniziare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che gente frequenti



Avevo invitato pure Gimmy!!  :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eh no, scusa eh, io ti ho fatto una domanda con cortesia e gentilezza e tu non mi rispondi e poi dici che sono tutti maleducati.
> 
> 
> e dire che ti avevo pure invitato a cena per farti conoscere tutti i membri della famosa e temuta cricca milanese! :rotfl:


Che cricca è?


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Avevo invitato pure Gimmy!! :rotfl:



che è sempre lui :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: cioè alla fine era una cena intima tra te e multinick :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Avevo invitato pure Gimmy!!  :rotfl:


Volevo scriverlo ma non volevo spittanarti,...sempre perchè a me non dai retta


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui tutti hanno un seguito....L'importante  e dare  "seguito" alle cose giuste.Credo che se uno entra qui dentro prendendo in giro le persone.... beccarsi del coglione ci possa stare.La cosa sbagliata e quando un cialtrone che fa cose ingiuste ha un"seguito"quando si diverte ad affossare qualche utente a lui poco gradito, e"il seguito"l'aiuta in questa vile porcata,*bisogna solo decidere quale cause sposare*.O no?


perché ?
non si è capaci di andare avanti senza sposo?
effettivamente noto che alcuni no...

Comunque fatevobis


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2014)

Sandro ha detto:


> si, si, ok...non ho letto quello che hai scritto sopra... ma lo immagino.
> 
> 
> Penso che lo scopo del thread si sia esaurito da un pezzo. Le risposte utili sono state date. Ormai c'è spazio solo per le cagate, e quelle non sono utili a nessuno.
> ...


T'informo che dei tuoi rossi non me ne potrebbe frega'de meno....! Ecco per essere precisi


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Ma*



lunaiena ha detto:


> perché ?
> non si è capaci di andare avanti senza sposo?
> effettivamente noto che alcuni no...
> 
> Comunque fatevobis


Non saprei,io vado avanti senza sposo,poi non sono certo io che mi divertivo a contattare amici e amiche per affossare utenti a me poco graditi............!


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

*Ripeto la domanda*

Che faccio,chiudo il 3d?  tanto mi pare che la faccenda possa solo degenerare....


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*DI*



perplesso ha detto:


> Che faccio,chiudo il 3d?  tanto mi pare che la faccenda possa solo degenerare....


Di già?volevo solo avere un pò di tempo per scrivere quale era il mio pensiero su sandro....!


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

In ogni caso i cloni di Sandro dovrei averli disattivati tutti


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Proff*



perplesso ha detto:


> In ogni caso i cloni di Sandro dovrei averli disattivati tutti


Ma sandro ha scritto ne aveva solo un altro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei sicuro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:c'è anche chi voleva difenderlo...potresti essere più chiaro?lui ha scritto che ne aveva solo uno.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma sandro ha scritto ne aveva solo un altro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Sei sicuro?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:c'è anche chi voleva difenderlo...potresti essere più chiaro?lui ha scritto che ne aveva solo uno.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



sicuri ci sono tobia e gimmy. e già sono due


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perché ?
> *non si è capaci di andare avanti senza sposo?*
> effettivamente noto che alcuni no...
> 
> Comunque fatevobis


considerando poi quanto costa divorziare... direi che è la cosa più opportuna.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> sicuri ci sono tobia e gimmy. e già sono due


Ma allora ha scritto un'altra bugia?:rotfl:Allora ho fatto bene a scrivere coglione?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> considerando poi quanto costa divorziare... direi che è la cosa più opportuna.


Direi di si ...
Con tutta la sicurezza che si possa avere e metaforicamente 
parlando ...
non puoi mai essere sicuro di chi ti sposi ...


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Direi di si ...
> Con tutta la sicurezza che si possa avere e metaforicamente
> parlando ...
> non puoi mai essere sicuro di chi ti sposi ...


soprattutto nei matrimoni virtuali... ci mancano solo le corna da forum


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> In ogni caso i cloni di Sandro dovrei averli disattivati tutti


maremma maiala Perply, te fanno pure lavorà:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> che è sempre lui :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: cioè alla fine era una cena intima tra te e multinick :mrgreen:



Pensa se durante la cena cambiava continuamente personalità, tipo Psycho, e parlava un po' Tobia, con una certa voce, e mi raccontava del ladyboy ecc., poi all'improvviso diventava Gimmy e cambiava voce e sguardo, poi arrivava Sandro e mi diceva che era dovuto uscire per lasciare la moglie da sola con l'amico e mi chiedeva di fargli compagnia fino a quando lei non gli mandava un sms per dargli il permesso di rientrare a casa...


Pauraaaaaaa


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Clem*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Pensa se durante la cena cambiava continuamente personalità, tipo Psycho, e parlava un po' Tobia, con una certa voce, e mi raccontava del ladyboy ecc., poi all'improvviso diventava Gimmy e cambiava voce e sguardo, poi arrivava Sandro e mi diceva che era dovuto uscire per lasciare la moglie da sola con l'amico e mi chiedeva di fargli compagnia fino a quando lei non gli mandava un sms per dargli il permesso di rientrare a casa...
> 
> 
> Pauraaaaaaa


vabbè sempre lo stesso pisello minuscolo aveva però...!:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> vabbè sempre lo stesso pisello minuscolo aveva però...!:mrgreen:


ma sei proprio cattivo però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma il complesso del pisello ce l'aveva solo Tobia o anche gli altri?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> In ogni caso i cloni di Sandro dovrei averli disattivati tutti


non per fare fare la puntigliosa e la cagacazzo
ma 
peretteo
pierpaolopini
zecca 
pidocchio ecc...
perché sono attivi?

edit:
sia chiaro che non mi turba la cosa 
anzi mi è indifferente
piu siamo e meglio è 
è solo per curiosità ...


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Pensa se durante la cena cambiava continuamente personalità, tipo Psycho, e parlava un po' Tobia, con una certa voce, e mi raccontava del ladyboy ecc., poi all'improvviso diventava Gimmy e cambiava voce e sguardo, poi arrivava Sandro e mi diceva che era dovuto uscire per lasciare la moglie da sola con l'amico e mi chiedeva di fargli compagnia fino a quando lei non gli mandava un sms per dargli il permesso di rientrare a casa...
> 
> 
> Pauraaaaaaa



ti immagini che scena :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma sei proprio cattivo però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ma il complesso del pisello ce l'aveva solo Tobia o anche gli altri?


Anche gli altri,insomma coglione e ipodotato,sono un bel mix vincente per le pecorine eversive delle consorti....:mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non per fare fare la puntigliosa e la cagacazzo
> ma
> peretteo
> pierpaolopini
> ...


ma lui si è sempre palesato
o sbaglio?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non per fare fare la puntigliosa e la cagacazzo
> ma
> peretteo
> pierpaolopini
> ...


Quoto...
Lui comunque si è sempre palesato
dopo essere stato sgamato...


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non per fare fare la puntigliosa e la cagacazzo
> ma
> peretteo
> pierpaolopini
> ...


un mattone alla volta.... sistemiamo la casa.    sto pensando anche a quello


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non per fare fare la puntigliosa e la cagacazzo
> ma
> peretteo
> pierpaolopini
> ...


ha sempre detto chi era però, non lo ha fatto di nascosto. mi sembra diverso


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma lui si è sempre palesato
> o sbaglio?


Beh bella forza eh?
dopo che ti sei tradito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Flavia*



Flavia ha detto:


> ma lui si è sempre palesato
> o sbaglio?


Poteva far scrivere un' email da sole per farsi riammettere.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma lui si è sempre palesato
> o sbaglio?


all'inizio no
dopo il millesimo è inevitabile non riconoscerlo
quindi faceva prima a dirlo subito...


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



perplesso ha detto:


> un mattone alla volta.... sistemiamo la casa.    sto pensando anche a quello


Se avanza qualche mattone io saprei cosa farne....


----------



## Eratò (2 Aprile 2014)

*Quel tizio*

sta male e neanche lo sa.Immaginate di incontrare uno cosi nella vita reale...


----------



## Flavia (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poteva far scrivere un' email da sole per farsi riammettere.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



una mail?



lunaiena ha detto:


> all'inizio no
> dopo il millesimo è inevitabile non riconoscerlo
> quindi faceva prima a dirlo subito...


lo stile è sempre quello
anche gli argomenti
bho?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ha sempre detto chi era però, non lo ha fatto di nascosto. mi sembra diverso


non sempre...
poi ce ne sono stati altri 
Ho nominato lui perché è il più evidente 
ma sicuro ancora qualche clone di Hilander (se si scrive così)
ci sara ancora


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> sta male e neanche lo sa.Immaginate di incontrare uno cosi nella vita reale...


calibro 38 special dovrebbe bastare... scherzo ovviamente


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> non sempre...
> poi ce ne sono stati altri
> Ho nominato lui perché è il più evidente
> ma sicuro ancora qualche clone di Hilander (se si scrive così)
> ci sara ancora


Chi è Highlander?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> calibro 38 special dovrebbe bastare... scherzo ovviamente


e Nobody? clone di chi?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> un mattone alla volta.... sistemiamo la casa.    sto pensando anche a quello


cerchiamo di non impazzire pero eh!


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi è Highlander?


Massindedele e altri...


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Massindedele e altri...



e infatti pure lui è stato sgamato. e stop. 
ora secondo me si deve cambiare registro


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Pure*



Simy ha detto:


> e infatti pure lui è stato sgamato. e stop.
> ora secondo me si deve cambiare registro


Pure massinfedele....un coglione mica da poco.....scriveva pure come "trombeur"


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e Nobody? clone di chi?


di Nessuno... tra l'altro prima di dare del clone a qualcuno, pensaci sopra un attimo.


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure massinfedele....un coglione mica da poco.....scriveva pure come "trombeur"


ma era sempre lui??? 

e prechè di trasparenza ne vogliamo parlare?


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> di Nessuno... tra l'altro prima di dare del clone a qualcuno, pensaci sopra un attimo.



l'acidità non ti manca però:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> di Nessuno... tra l'altro prima di dare del clone a qualcuno, pensaci sopra un attimo.


ma dai che scherzavo




PS Clone ! Clone! Clone! Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure massinfedele....un coglione mica da poco.....scriveva pure come "trombeur"


A me era simpatico massinfedele


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> l'acidità non ti manca però:mrgreen:


nemmeno la dolcezza...:mrgreen: sono acido solo con chi lo merita...  dipende solo dalle circostanze


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma dai che scherzavo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahah ebbene si sono un clone lo ammetto... ma non puoi nemmeno immaginare di chi :singleeye:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahah ebbene si sono un clone lo ammetto... ma non puoi nemmeno immaginare di chi :singleeye:


clone di coglione. parafransando si intende...


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahah ebbene si sono un clone lo ammetto... ma non puoi nemmeno immaginare di chi :singleeye:


la domanda potrebbe avere una facile soluzione


----------



## JON (2 Aprile 2014)

Sono rimasto indietro, ma poi s'è saputo cosa gli faceva di cosi male Sandro alla moglie?


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la domanda potrebbe avere una facile soluzione


del tipo?


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> nemmeno la dolcezza...:mrgreen: sono acido solo con chi lo merita... dipende solo dalle circostanze



prendo nota :saggio:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahah ebbene si sono un clone lo ammetto... ma non puoi nemmeno immaginare di chi :singleeye:



allora ti conosco?


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> del tipo?


la curiosità uccise il gatto,diceva un saggio


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> clone di coglione. parafransando si intende...


vabbè se proprio vuoi passare agli insulti immotivati, potrei risponderti che sbagli, caciotta la mignotta  parafrasando ovviamente... ma non mi sembra il caso di trascendere senza alcun motivo


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> la curiosità uccise il gatto,diceva un saggio


mah, a me pare che non ci siano nè curiosità nè tantomeno gatti da accoppare... poi vedi tu.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> vabbè se proprio vuoi passare agli insulti immotivati, potrei risponderti che sbagli, caciotta la mignotta  parafrasando ovviamente... ma non mi sembra il caso di trascendere senza alcun motivo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




fate na bella coppia


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Nobody*



Nobody ha detto:


> mah, a me pare che non ci siano nè curiosità nè tantomeno gatti da accoppare... poi vedi tu.


Chi sei?


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> allora ti conosco?


ma no, dai scherzavo pure io... non penso proprio tu mi conosca, in effetti non posso definirmi un clone.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> fate na bella coppia


ma guarda che sei forte pure tu....
se mi incazzavo (come normalmente farei) mi avreste dettO; ma miss ma perche ti incazzi e bla bla bla....
invece la prendo a ridere....nemmeno va bene.....
ti faccio la danza della pancia come ciucnk nei goonies?


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi sei?


the dark side of the policeman  tre tentativi, dai.


----------



## Caciottina (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> :up:



no.
sei un clone. non va mica bene?
puoi dire di chi sei clone?
te lo chiedo con educazione


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*m.m*



Nobody ha detto:


> the dark side of the policeman  tre tentativi, dai.


Non mi dire m.m?


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> the dark side of the policeman  tre tentativi, dai.


Solo uno mi chiamava così....solo lui!Quindi o sei lui,o qualcuno di quel tempo.Ho una memoria tremenda.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi dire m.m?


  ti ricordi anora del nostro primo incontro a Tombstone? Poi abbiamo rinfoderato i ferri...:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> the dark side of the policeman  tre tentativi, dai.



Fai prima a dirlo tu...
e se non è così inventa perché d'ora in avanti
visto la tua ammissione sarai segnata come clone:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no.
> sei un clone. non va mica bene?
> puoi dire di chi sei clone?
> te lo chiedo con educazione


ti rispondo con altrettanta educazione... non sono un clone. Sono uno "zombie". Non dare mai per scontate cose che non sai.


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Che bello*



Nobody ha detto:


> ti ricordi anora del nostro primo incontro a Tombstone? Poi abbiamo rinfoderato i ferri...:mrgreen:


Che bello sono senza parole.Però Hai visto che non ho dimenticato....


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Fai prima a dirlo tu...
> e se non è così inventa perché d'ora in avanti
> visto la tua ammissione sarai segnata come clone:mrgreen:


segnami come ti piace, ma segnami al maschile :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Ragazzi*

Nessun clone,niente di niente.Solo una bravissima persona!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessun clone,niente di niente.Solo una bravissima persona!


Moltimodi? è lui?


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello sono senza parole.Però Hai visto che non ho dimenticato....


Mi è venuta voglia di fare una rimpatriata e salutare qualche vecchio amico... non dubitavo della memoria :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi è venuta voglia di fare una rimpatriata e salutare qualche vecchio amico... non dubitavo della memoria :up:


ma sei Moltimodi?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi dire m.m?


Monsieur Madeleine?


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> segnami come ti piace, ma segnami al maschile :mrgreen:



perche se no?






Scherzo d'accordo  
e scusa la confusione


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

e va beh ditelo dai


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> ma sei Moltimodi?


ora sono nato a nuova vita come nessun modo :smile:


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ora sono nato a nuova vita come nessun modo :smile:




benvenuto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ora sono nato a nuova vita come nessun modo :smile:


e va beh, allora ci conosciamo! Io sono quintina, remember?


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> perche se no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma niente... se mi vuoi sognare cone clona, sognami così 
de nada.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> e va beh, allora ci conosciamo! Io sono quintina, remember?


certo che si... ricordo bene.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> benvenuto


grazie


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> grazie


noi non ci conosciamo


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> noi non ci conosciamo


eh no... d'altronde penso di non conoscere praticamente nessuno... sono parecchi anni che ero via. Avevo fatto solo un veloce passaggio tempo fa per ricordare un'amica che purtroppo non c'è più...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> certo che si... ricordo bene.


bravo!

Ciao io vado un po' a lavorare


avvisatemi se torna Sandro però


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh no... d'altronde penso di non conoscere praticamente nessuno... sono parecchi anni che ero via. Avevo fatto solo un veloce passaggio tempo fa per ricordare un'amica che purtroppo non c'è più...



se parliamo della stessa persona, era una gran donna. ogni tanto ci penso a lei


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> eh no... d'altronde penso di non conoscere praticamente nessuno... sono parecchi anni che ero via. Avevo fatto solo un veloce passaggio tempo fa per ricordare un'amica che purtroppo non c'è più...


c'è Minerva

e Alex!

e pure Sterminator!


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> c'è Minerva
> 
> e Alex!
> 
> *e pure Sterminator*!


lui l'ho notato


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> lui l'ho notato


impossibile non notarlo :mrgreen:


ma anche Alex si nota quando arriva!


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> impossibile non notarlo :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ma anche Alex si nota quando arriva!


immagino bene...
Ma direi anche Minerva...


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> immagino bene...
> Ma direi anche Minerva...


airforever?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> airforever?


ma no, è Molitmodi!

non stai attenta!


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

finalmente un uomo che mi piace...sei davvero il mio nichilista preferito?


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> finalmente un uomo che mi piace...sei davvero il mio nichilista preferito?


il piacere come sai è reciproco... ebbene si, cara dea della sapienza


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> il piacere come sai è reciproco... ebbene si, cara dea della sapienza


ma che piacere .
che grandi litigate


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che piacere .
> che grandi litigate


a volte si, altre volte no... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e infatti pure lui è stato sgamato. e stop.
> ora secondo me si deve cambiare registro


beh, stop non tanto, fece un altro clone che io sgamai, sgamabbi, sgametti, dir non so.


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh, stop non tanto, fece un altro clone che io sgamai, sgamabbi, sgametti, dir non so.


se ricompare,si provvede come con Sandro.    tanto ho fatto una ricerca mentre voi parlavate e ho trovato le varie corrispondenze....


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> e infatti pure lui è stato sgamato. e stop.
> ora secondo me si deve cambiare registro



Ma non è che siamo a scuola ?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ricompare,si provvede come con Sandro.    tanto ho fatto una ricerca mentre voi parlavate e ho trovato le varie corrispondenze....


Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno che possa vedere tutto mi fa sentire un po' nuda!!! :scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno che possa vedere tutto mi fa sentire un po' nuda!!! :scared::scared::scared:


oscia miseria.
Però Perply... non facciamo che gli utenti si sentano ignudi, distribuiamo delle salviette almeno.


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci sia qualcuno che possa vedere tutto mi fa sentire un po' nuda!!! :scared::scared::scared:


Nah...chi ha la coscienza pulita deve aspettarsi solo un fiore


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nah...chi ha la coscienza pulita deve aspettarsi solo un fiore
> 
> View attachment 8352


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oscia miseria.
> Però Perply... non facciamo che gli utenti si sentano ignudi, distribuiamo delle salviette almeno.


meglio degli accappatoi,no?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Nah...*chi ha la coscienza pulita *deve aspettarsi solo un fiore
> 
> View attachment 8352


ehm. Come si chiama pure 'sto forum?:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> meglio degli accappatoi,no?
> 
> View attachment 8353




E' uno dei miei sogni.

possedere un accappatoio enorme, ENORME, tutto morbidissimo, soffice e spesso spesso...
Deve essere come asciugarsi con una nuvola -che sono fatte d'acqua ma vabbè


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Come si chiama pure 'sto forum?:mrgreen:



:rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Come si chiama pure 'sto forum?:mrgreen:





Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl:


dite che suona un filo sarcastico?


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Come si chiama pure 'sto forum?:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Faccio outing, io ho la coscienza pulita!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dite che suona un filo sarcastico?


paradossale, se vogliamo


----------



## Nicka (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> dite che suona un filo sarcastico?


Caro fan della Maggica, suonava sarcastico sì!!! :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ricompare,si provvede come con Sandro.    tanto ho fatto una ricerca mentre voi parlavate e ho trovato le varie corrispondenze....



Ciao Capo,presumo tu abbia visto che id vari nick,era sempre il medesimo....domanda cretina...non puoi mettere un blocco??vabbe'magari poi si collega da cell...ma intanto gli rendi la vita difficile,e forse capisce che...


----------



## perplesso (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Capo,presumo tu abbia visto che id vari nick,era sempre il medesimo....domanda cretina...non puoi mettere un blocco??vabbe'magari poi si collega da cell...ma intanto gli rendi la vita difficile,e forse capisce che...


no,non è una domanda cretina,però capirai che la risposta non posso dartela in chiaro


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Capo,presumo tu abbia visto che id vari nick,era sempre il medesimo....domanda cretina...non puoi mettere un blocco??vabbe'magari poi si collega da cell...ma intanto gli rendi la vita difficile,e forse capisce che...


l'unica vera sicurezza l'avresti bloccando il mac andress, l'indirizzo fisico della scheda di rete. E' univoco per qualunque dispositivo al mondo... in quel modo non ci son santi, sei identificato. L'IP è un livello di protocollo troppo elevato per identificare davvero un utente.


----------



## lolapal (2 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E' uno dei miei sogni.
> 
> possedere un accappatoio enorme, ENORME, tutto morbidissimo, soffice e spesso spesso...
> Deve essere come asciugarsi con una nuvola -che sono fatte d'acqua ma vabbè


Io ce l'ho! Me lo sono regalato tanti anni fa e fa ancora il suo dovere... bello lui... :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Io ce l'ho! Me lo sono regalato tanti anni fa e fa ancora il suo dovere... bello lui... :mrgreen:


Deve essere una figata!
lo vorrei cosī grande da quasi toccare terra, con le maniche troppo lunghe. Da navigarci dentro.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Scusate la domanda 
ma come è possibile non avere un accappatoio ?


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ora sono nato a nuova vita come nessun modo :smile:


Bentornato!!
Una piacevole sorpresa 
Fermati questa volta


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Scusate la domanda
> ma come è possibile non avere un accappatoio ?



Hahahahah!!!

No, ce l'ho... anzi, ne ho addirittura tre... solo che, non so come mai, arrivano dalla mia famiglia sempre vecchi accappatoi ancora usabili (loro si sono comprati i nuovi), che mi secca buttare via... quindi continuo ad usarli e rimando l'acquisto di lusso (cmq ho altre cose più urgenti a cui pensare, in caso)
In realtà, non ho mai comprato un accappatoio.


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bentornato!!
> Una piacevole sorpresa
> Fermati questa volta


ciao, grazie


----------



## lunaiena (2 Aprile 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Hahahahah!!!
> 
> No, ce l'ho... anzi, ne ho addirittura tre... solo che, non so come mai, arrivano dalla mia famiglia sempre vecchi accappatoi ancora usabili (loro si sono comprati i nuovi), che mi secca buttare via... quindi continuo ad usarli e rimando l'acquisto di lusso (cmq ho altre cose più urgenti a cui pensare, in caso)
> In realtà, non ho mai comprato un accappatoio.



La morbidezza e sofficità non durano molto
pero per anni fanno il loro dovere anche quelli usati...

almeno ...o forse io uso un programma o detersivi 
troppo aggressivi....

Solo ultimamente ,ad esempio ne ho acquistati due (giusto perché o miei ormai non 
li chiudevo più )uno in microfibra per la piscina e più o meno ancora è morbidoso,l'altro in spugna 
che diciamo sembra già carta vetro ...


----------



## oscuro (2 Aprile 2014)

*Oh*



Nobody ha detto:


> ciao, grazie


Dai che ti ho stupito.....io non dimentico nulla e nessuno!Rimani un pò?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Aprile 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> La morbidezza e sofficità non durano molto
> pero per anni fanno il loro dovere anche quelli usati...
> 
> almeno ...o forse io uso un programma o detersivi
> ...



Bè, Fra si lamenta che non voglio usare l'ammorbidente, mentre suo padre lo usa


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Dai che ti ho stupito*.....io non dimentico nulla e nessuno!Rimani un pò?


non più di tanto, ti ho messo sulla buona strada da subito  si, volentieri.


----------



## MK (2 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> non più di tanto, ti ho messo sulla buona strada da subito  si, volentieri.


Sono contenta anch'io del tuo ritorno


----------



## Nobody (3 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Sono contenta anch'io del tuo ritorno


ciao MK, grazie :smile:


----------

